# EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA) Part 3



## jchoo (Jun 16, 2008)

CPF Marketplace Thread

4Sevens has posted a CPF Marketplace thread regarding these new lights, with complete preorder information and an official features/UI description. Check it out!

Full product information is now posted to Fenix-Store.

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_55&products_id=501
https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_55&products_id=502

ETA:

These are NOT Fenix products, but 4sevens/NiteCore!

4sevens posted a teaser pic for us here!

Updated summary of features here!


----------



## jchoo (Jun 25, 2008)

Thus endeth another thread... part three?!


----------



## Marduke (Jun 25, 2008)

For the record:

Part III
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201221

Part II
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/200837

Part I
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/200525


----------



## e2x2e (Jun 25, 2008)

PART 3!!!
I think we need a new forum section.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 25, 2008)

For ease of reference, the prequels to this thread may be found here:
· Part 1
· Part 2

Edit - Marduke beat me to it - thanks.


----------



## Nake (Jun 25, 2008)

> "I don't believe I said anything about runtime. If you consider the light lost from the claimed 180lm of the P2D, it'll be close to the actual 130lm of the EX10. Am I wrong here? Please correct me if I am. I was under the impression that the 130 lumens of the EX10 is supposed to be actual torch lumens, as opposed to the P2D's 180 emitter lumens that don't take into account the light lost in the reflector and lens."
> 
> 
> > If one light runs twice as long as another, it is getting half the juice of that shorter running one, thereby being half as bright. This is provided the drivers have similar efficiency and about the same reflector loss.
> ...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 25, 2008)

beamshots


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, beamshots would be nice!
In spite of all the excitement over the new UI on these new lights, not much has been said about the beam, the size of the hotspot, smoothness of the transition to the spill, and the throw, other than the lumen output is the same as the NDI. I would imagine that we will be looking at a beam similar to that on the other NiteCore lights, but it still would be nice to know that some improvement has been made with fewer Cree artifacts, and a smoother hotspot/spill transition, less LED tint variations, etc. If 4Sevens could comment on this aspect of the light it might be illuminating (forgive the pun). After all, at the end of the day, it is the light that counts most; not just the interface that controls that light. 

Right now, as an owner of an NDI, unless there is an improvement in the light output quality, I see no reason now to buy a D10, or E10. Hopefully, if not with these current models, NiteCore will begin to pay as much to improving the beam as they have the interface and switching. I am excited to hear that 4Sevens is planning other lights with this interface. Will his attention then be paid, perhaps to higher output, better beam quality, or better color rendition (another McGizmo inovation) even at the expense of brightness. I doubt that 4Sevens will tell us what he is planning, but I am sure he is listening to us and what we want most.


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 25, 2008)

Nake said:


> > "I don't believe I said anything about runtime. If you consider the light lost from the claimed 180lm of the P2D, it'll be close to the actual 130lm of the EX10. Am I wrong here? Please correct me if I am. I was under the impression that the 130 lumens of the EX10 is supposed to be actual torch lumens, as opposed to the P2D's 180 emitter lumens that don't take into account the light lost in the reflector and lens."
> >
> >
> > > If one light runs twice as long as another, it is getting half the juice of that shorter running one, thereby being half as bright. This is provided the drivers have similar efficiency and about the same reflector loss.
> > ...


----------



## Rzr800 (Jun 25, 2008)

#*354* 




Today, 07:31 AM 
BabyDoc




Flashaholic
Join Date: Jan 2008
Location: Beachwood, Ohio
Posts: 408 





*Re: EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA) Part 2* 
*In spite of all the excitement over the new UI on these new lights, not much has been said about the beam, the size of the hotspot, smoothness of the transition to the spill, and the throw, other than the lumen output is the same as the NDI. I would imagine that we will be looking at a beam similar to that on the other NiteCore lights, but it still would be nice to know that some improvement has been made with fewer Cree artifacts, and a smoother hotspot/spill transition, less LED tint variations, etc. If 4Sevens could comment on this aspect of the light it might be illuminating (forgive the pun). After all, at the end of the day, it is the light that counts most; not just the interface that controls that light. *

*Right now, as an owner of an NDI, unless there is an improvement in the light output quality, I see no reason now to buy a D10, or E10. Hopefully, if not with these current models, NiteCore will begin to pay as much to improving the beam as they have the interface and switching. I am excited to hear that 4Sevens is planning other lights with this interface. Will his attention then be paid, perhaps to higher output, better beam quality, or better color rendition (another McGizmo inovation) even at the expense of brightness. I doubt that 4Sevens will tell us what he is planning, but I am sure he is listening to us and what we want most.*

_Excellent_ post.

The LF5XT recently and thankfully showed us exactly what features were actually possible in this format and many comparitive questions have been brought forward in this thread _involving_ these critical 'new' components, including simple battery protection and advanced reflector design.

Building a more advanced NDI is great; yet we seem to be witnessing a trend here concerning the release of advance reviews and the detailed even 'basic' information that they contain that the groundbreaking NDI did not follow at this point (or any other) in its release (the equally groundbreaking Jet I Pro IBS being another example).

As I've mentioned before...we won't receive advance lights for review if there is no implication that this is indeed the 'standard' on this forum. I don't blame anybody whatsoever including Nitrecore or 47s for marketing these lights any way that they please; simply pointing out the fact that the exact same questions get asked _over and over_ in the release threads of today for really no other reason than previous expectations in this regard are non-existent.
If I was in the light business; I would do the exact same thing and applaud the fact that these people intimately know both their market and more importantly...their customers.


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 25, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> beamshots


I'll try to squeeze in a photo shoot by the end of today. 
No promises. I'll try. What lights do you want to compare it with?
I never liked beamshots because 1) It's not the same as seeing it
with your eyes. 2) It doesn't account for normal manufacturing and LED 
variations. Sometimes an outspoke member will report on their light with
much detail and then suddenly his particular light is the standard. 
3) The units I have in my hand are pre-production units so they may or
may not properly represent the final product. 4) Manufacturers have the 
right to improve their product without needing to notify past customers.

One example. The non-premium line of Fenix lights still use the P4 specs
where in fact, you can't even get P4's in volume. They are most likely Q2's.
But the specs are kept at the same to avoid confusion. Those specs are
minimum specs - as long as they meet or exceed the specs it should be fine.
(except those who would complain that they are getting more light/more
efficiency that they paid for - and believe me there are some of you like
that out there )


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh I guess a random Q5 P2D is the concensus I believe. 5ft from wall and 2 1/2ft between them to compare spill in the same pic.

After this we start debating the virtues of different knurling patterns or something............:tinfoil:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 25, 2008)

*The contenders:*





_Pic courtesy of 4-Sevens_


----------



## Nake (Jun 25, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Nake said:
> 
> 
> > > "I don't believe I said anything about runtime. If you consider the light lost from the claimed 180lm of the P2D, it'll be close to the actual 130lm of the EX10. Am I wrong here? Please correct me if I am. I was under the impression that the 130 lumens of the EX10 is supposed to be actual torch lumens, as opposed to the P2D's 180 emitter lumens that don't take into account the light lost in the reflector and lens."
> ...


----------



## Thujone (Jun 25, 2008)

* here is to hoping against hope that the beam is flawless. The new LF5XT has set the bar pretty high for small Cree torches.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 25, 2008)

4sevens said:


> One example. The non-premium line of Fenix lights still use the P4 specs
> where in fact, you can't even get P4's in volume. They are most likely Q2's.
> But the specs are kept at the same to avoid confusion. Those specs are
> minimum specs - as long as they meet or exceed the specs it should be fine.
> ...



Nah, it's fine. "_That_" particular member is no longer permitted to whine and complain here.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 25, 2008)

..
.. 4sevens - please include the *Defender Infinity* in your beamshots.
.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm thrilled to see beamshots. However, I think the tone of this thread should be noted by manufacturers. How do we get to dozens of pages of excited discussion without even getting to beamshots yet? Well, IMO the explanation is simple -- the various UIs from the many manufacturers of these types of lights are all highly unsatisfactory for lights in this price range. For myself, all of my lights in this class were bought because I was excited about the beam, but ended up on the shelf or given away because of my extreme dissatisfaction with the UIs. Only the HDS and Novatac have stuck as carry lights for me, but they are in a different price range. Ditto the Gatlight and Titan, which I think also have nice UIs. 

In short, mind your UIs. Mind your beams, too, of course. But this entire line of discussion proves a good UI by itself is enough to get people excited. I really like this UI, I've admired the PHoton Freedom's ramping for a long time, and am glad to see it elsewhere. 

Looking forward to beamshots!


----------



## alibaba (Jun 25, 2008)

Joe Talmadge said:


> In short, mind your UIs. Mind your beams, too, of course. But this entire line of discussion proves a good UI by itself is enough to get people excited. I really like this UI, I've admired the PHoton Freedom's ramping for a long time, and am glad to see it elsewhere.
> 
> Looking forward to beamshots!


 


I agree about the Photon Freedom UI, it's PERFECT! Press once for full or press and hold (for about 1 sec.) for min.. Even on low it starts and ramps up quickly so once you get the feel you can access ANY level quickly. To me, every other UI is a waste of time because the perfect one has already been made so this makes me wonder if LRI (makers of Photon) has actually patented the UI. I honestly don't see how you could improve on it at all! The EX10/D10 UI is also really good but to me the Freedom is pure simplicity while the D10 has 3-clicks to access low and 2-clicks then hold for max (unless one of them is saved in memory). I just would expect that more torch makers would utilize what is clearly the best UI out there?

EDIT: I would also like to see them do away with the memory (or whatever causes the processor to draw power when off) Lithium batteries have a shelf life of 10 years............unless you store them in this light! With the ability to start out on either low or high the memory function could easily have been left out. This is the only thing keeping me from ordering right now.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 25, 2008)

Crenshaw


----------



## shadeone (Jun 25, 2008)

what i would like to see with the beamshots...

D10 vs. NDI and Fenix L1D Q5
EX10 vs. NEI and Fenix P2D Q5

anyone else agree?

shade


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep
+1


----------



## yalskey (Jun 25, 2008)

Can we see beamshots of the D10 side by side with the EX10 as well?

Oh yeah, and also include a DM45 propane flamethrower please... just for universal reference.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 25, 2008)

shadeone said:


> what i would like to see with the beamshots...
> 
> D10 vs. NDI and Fenix L1D Q5
> EX10 vs. NEI and Fenix P2D Q5
> ...


I'd like to see all of them against the Nitecore Extreme as well.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone know of a holster that would be suitable for the EX10?

Francis


----------



## meuge (Jun 25, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> Anyone know of a holster that would be suitable for the EX10?
> 
> Francis


I'll bet it will fit the P2D holster fine.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

been wishy washy on this. lots of hype. leaked stuff was confusing. i bought both, then cancelled my order. now that all the info is up (and they look great), gonna try again and go for the D10 only, which will hopefully beat out the NDI as my non-work EDC. even just the shorter form factor and tailstanding capability is worth it to me. the rest is just tasty gravy. fingers crossed!


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jun 25, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I'll try to squeeze in a photo shoot by the end of today.
> No promises. I'll try. What lights do you want to compare it with?



LF5XT if you have one. By all reports it has an extremely good beam.


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 25, 2008)

shadeone said:


> what i would like to see with the beamshots...
> D10 vs. NDI and Fenix L1D Q5
> EX10 vs. NEI and Fenix P2D Q5



The D10 and the EX10 are exactly the same. Same emitter, same reflector, same driver. Only the battery and body are different. Well, OK, maybe the SS bezel on the EX10 possibly makes a difference in the periphery of the spill. 

And, if the reflector of these two lights is the same as an NDI, it's going to look just like the NDI. What is unclear is whether or not the reflector *is* the same as the NDI. All 4 7's said was that they are the same diameter.

So, in summary, all 4 7's has to do is show either the D10 or EX10 against an NDI. If they are the same, then it's rather pointless to compare these lights to anything else, as the NDI has been compared to about everything out there already.

If the reflector is not the same as the NDI's, well then, yes, a bunch of comparisons would be welcome. 

Dave


----------



## candlelight001 (Jun 25, 2008)

Would be great to see beamshots against a novatac too, sort of a common light standard, and not all of us have an NDI. Thanks!


----------



## Marduke (Jun 25, 2008)

candlelight001 said:


> Would be great to see beamshots against a novatac too, sort of a common light standard, and not all of us have an NDI. Thanks!



And everyone has a Novatac?


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 25, 2008)

candlelight001 said:


> Would be great to see beamshots against a novatac too, sort of a common light standard, and not all of us have an NDI. Thanks!



Sorry i don't have a novatac or LF5XT.
I do have Fenix's as well as the NDI and Extreme


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 25, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I do have Fenix's ............



Imagine that! :nana:

Dave


----------



## Burgess (Jun 25, 2008)

_


----------



## regulator (Jun 25, 2008)

Since the reflector is the same as the NDI and I have an NDI - then I know what to expect. My NDI has a nice beam IMO. The tint is pure white with the Q5 WC emitter and I hope these new lights have as nice Q5 WC's.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 25, 2008)

shadeone said:


> what i would like to see with the beamshots...
> 
> D10 vs. NDI and Fenix L1D Q5
> EX10 vs. NEI and Fenix P2D Q5
> ...



*+1 !!*

I am curious to compare the beamshots and brightness (candlepower) between this new EX10 and the Fenix P2D Q5 !

Please, David, do us this gentile act... hehe.

Regards!


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 25, 2008)

Talmadge: the voice of reason


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 25, 2008)

shadeone said:


> what i would like to see with the beamshots...
> 
> D10 vs. NDI and Fenix L1D Q5
> EX10 vs. NEI and Fenix P2D Q5
> ...


+1 Please use these 4sevens. Also compare the D10 against the EX10.


----------



## FrogmanM (Jun 25, 2008)

Just saw the youtube video...THIS TORCH IS AMAZING!!!! The quality looks great, and the price tag... Don engineering and SWEET UI...+ runs on ONE AA (D10)...I"m sold!

If this light ends up being a good as the hype generated, I'll gladly refer anyone of my friends and family to this flashlight!

Mayo


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 25, 2008)

7777, Is it too hard to post a beamshot pic compared to a Fenix?

AlexGT


----------



## dracodoc (Jun 25, 2008)

I believe the current draw from the circuit is because of the MCU, not the memory. The memory mode was stored in non-versatile memory, so it doesn't need power to keep it. In fact you can change battery and it will still be there, 4sevens mentioned this in his video.

And I think you can twist the head loose to avoid the current draw.


alibaba said:


> ......
> EDIT: I would also like to see them do away with the memory (or whatever causes the processor to draw power when off) Lithium batteries have a shelf life of 10 years............unless you store them in this light! With the ability to start out on either low or high the memory function could easily have been left out. This is the only thing keeping me from ordering right now.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all,

I'll be doing detailed reviews of both these lights once they are out, and will include beamshot and output/runtime comparisons to all the "usual suspects" 

No idea on timeline yet, but I'll get the reviews done as quickly as possible upon receipt.

In terms of output, I would expect these new lights to be similar to the NDI, based on everything that's been released so far. Using my Novatac 120P as a calibration standard, I'd estimate the NDI's initial output to be ~110 lumens on NiMH and ~130 lumens on 14500. 

Using that same methodology, my Extreme is ~170 lumens on CR123A, and ~180 lumens on RCR initially. The P2D would be ~165/170 lumens respectively on those batteries. Oh, and in case you are interested, the 120P calibration standard comes in at 120/125 lumens (naturally enough, since primaries on the 120P is my lumen standard . I have a discussion of that lumen calibration of my output numbers in post #2 of my new 1xCR123A/RCR round-up review.

Personally, I find ~130 lumens max to be quite acceptable (and appropriate) for single-cell EDC lights, given the flux output of current emitters. Above that, and excessive heat and battery discharge rates are a concern in 1xCR123A/RCR lights. 

Looking forward to handling these beauties - thanks again to 4sevens and Edgetac for producing these new Nitecores. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smile (Jun 25, 2008)

seems all the models are good


----------



## AFAustin (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, selfbuilt. That's great news indeed! The EX10 and D10 really are some great looking lights, and though I've been selling more than buying recently, I wasted no time in jumping in for an EX10 (and it was all I could do to hold back---for now---on a D10 as well). I think I might've bought one based on the knurling alone!

To know that you will be generously lending your expertise to a full going over of these beauties is great to hear. Your reviews really are the gold standard, and I look forward to both your objective data and charts and your subjective opinions of the EX10 and the D10.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## carrot (Jun 26, 2008)

Why complicate a UI that has been lauded for its simplicity?


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 26, 2008)

wow, so much discussions about these two lights ... anyway, have you guys seens this response from 4-7 over at the marketplace?

_"__We just hit 400 pre-orders to process. Even my mom will be there to help pack! <sniply snip>_

_One more thing... a few cool features (or you may call them easter eggs) in these two lights... In tactical mode (bezel loosened), a gentle press will turn it on at the last setting. Pushing all the way will make it jump to maximum! (and set the level at maximum)"_

That's pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 26, 2008)

In and out.


----------



## carrot (Jun 26, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> In and out.


My favorite burger joint!


----------



## Jarl (Jun 26, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> _"__We just hit 400 pre-orders to process. Even my mom will be there to help pack! <sniply snip>_




that makes me happy since I ordered last night- worried I'd have missed the first 500 boat for leaving it too long


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 26, 2008)

Beamshots...waste of time...as 4-7's said

RT graphs, now you're talking


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 26, 2008)

..
.. Beamshots are *never* a waste of time....


the more the better !


We've waited long enough for em



They should always be in the 1st sales post as vital info
.


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 26, 2008)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ..
> .. Beamshots are *never* a waste of time....
> 
> 
> ...


+1!!


----------



## Watchguy (Jun 26, 2008)

Just about bought an NDI until I saw the D-10. Pulled the trigger last night and can hardly wait till it gets here.

Simple UI (no funky "week point" switches), simple power (AA), simple casing (nice size, good knurling). I like simple, what more could you want.:thumbsup:

Good thing CPF was around otherwise I would never have known I needed this lite.:laughing:


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 26, 2008)

Finally, I can afford a piston light that does not cost three, four, or five hundred dollars. WoooHooo!


----------



## rayman (Jun 26, 2008)

Watchguy said:


> ... can hardly wait till it gets here.



That is the same with me. Just order the EX10 and can't wait anymore :sigh:. What I really like about the EX10 is that they didn't make it a 180lm-flashlight and therefore they made the runtime longer. So perfect for a EDC-flashlight.

rayman


----------



## tobushomme (Jun 26, 2008)

BEAMSHOTS, BEAMSHOTS - WE WANT BEAMSHOTS
:candle::santa::wow::duck::sweat::hahaha::wave:

BEAMSHOTS, BEAMSHOTS - WE WANT BEAMSHOTS










gimme rt-graphs!


----------



## Thujone (Jun 26, 2008)

rayman said:


> That is the same with me. Just order the EX10 and can't wait anymore :sigh:. What I really like about the EX10 is that they didn't make it a 180lm-flashlight and therefore they made the runtime longer. So perfect for a EDC-flashlight.
> 
> rayman



Perhaps it is just my logic but I say why not make it push the LED as hard as is thermally possible on any infinitely variable torch? If you want run time you back it off of max... Artificially limiting the max output for the sake of runtime alone seems silly to me..


----------



## m16a (Jun 26, 2008)

45/70 said:


> Well, to be politically correct, I have to say no. However, you'll *probably *be OK.  Just don't run the cell down too far (2.7-2.8 Volts), and, if after it rests a while, it doesn't read _*at least*_ 2.7 Volts, _*DON'T TRY TO CHARGE IT!!!!*_
> 
> The biggest danger with Li-Ions that have been over discharged, is when you go to charge them. Then you could run into "*venting with flame*", or "*exploding*" as I call it! That doesn't mean something couldn't go wrong, just that it's unlikely. That said, I would _*highly recommend*_ getting some protected cells as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



I POSTED THIS IN THE MARKETPLACE THREAD, BUT THOUGHT IT BETTER TO POST HERE, SINCE I WILL PROBABLY GET A FASTER ANSWER:twothumbs

Ok, so if I don't overuse it, I will be ok. So if I say, fully charge it and pop it in before I leave, then use the light maaaaybe 20 minutes in sporadic times along the day, and then charge it freshly at night for the next morning, will it ever drop below 2.7? Should I be ok if I do it like that? If not, will I be severely limited just using NiMh's?


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 26, 2008)

Every time the voltage gets too low, the cell will loose capacity. If it get's too low it's unusable. But it's all up to you if you want to take the chance on using unprotected cells, that's your decision. But why not buy some protected cells?


----------



## m16a (Jun 26, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Every time the voltage gets too low, the cell will loose capacity. If it get's too low it's unusable. But it's all up to you if you want to take the chance on using unprotected cells, that's your decision. But why not buy some protected cells?




Because I am absolutely broke. In my world, a $59 purchase is huge. Funny to say this, but this is THE most expensive light I will own.


----------



## Doug (Jun 26, 2008)

I would like to see Beamshots as well , compared to a NDI would be fine for me.... how about against a NDI, a P3D, TK10 and a L0D ? All on Lion's of course 

Doug


----------



## Doug (Jun 26, 2008)

D'OH! Forum issues! Dupe Post ... nothing to see here


----------



## Jarl (Jun 26, 2008)

average 14500 has 900mah capactiy. If you were going to sue if I gave misinformation, I'd say you could safely run it for an hour between charges. Practically, you could easily run it for 1 hour 15, and in a pinch 1 hour 40. Any longer than 1 : 40 and you're probably getting too close to over discharge.

Protected cells are better, though.


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 26, 2008)

m16a said:


> Because I am absolutely broke. In my world, a $59 purchase is huge. Funny to say this, but this is THE most expensive light I will own.


I can understand that. I have been pretty broke myself several times. You might be better off with using normal NiMh cells if you have any of those. Output is supposed to be the same. Or you can buy som good budget 14500's at dx. 2 for $6, I think.


----------



## weathermaker (Jun 26, 2008)

Just got the shipping notice email from fenixstore for my EX10! Hopefully shipping to Canada doesn't take too long...I can't wait!


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Jun 26, 2008)

gotta order me an EX10 to replace my lost Fenix L1P....


----------



## LG&M (Jun 26, 2008)

I would like to hear more about the Piston switch. How much pressure does it take to activate it? more or less then a typical clicky?


----------



## ibcj (Jun 26, 2008)

weathermaker said:


> Just got the shipping notice email from fenixstore for my EX10! Hopefully shipping to Canada doesn't take too long...I can't wait!



FYI - From the Fenix-Store site.

*** June 26, 2008 ***
The SmartPD's have not arrived yet. According to tracking they are in the air
as I'm typing here. Once they land, they'll have to clear customs. We will post
here the moment we find out they've cleared.

Meanwhile, some of you may be noticing shipping notices in your email. Well, please
note that the ship record shows July 1. We are processing orders ahead of time so we
can concentrate on packing when they do come in. We apologize for any confusion
and thank you for your continued patience!


----------



## orcinus (Jun 26, 2008)

weathermaker said:


> Just got the shipping notice email from fenixstore for my EX10! Hopefully shipping to Canada doesn't take too long...I can't wait!



Note that *the shipping date is 29th*, as previously announced by 4sevens, even though the print date says 27th and the status is "Shipped".

Edit: Argh, i was too slow


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 26, 2008)

mine has been shipped


----------



## jchoo (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm... I'm driving to Nashville this weekend to visit a friend of mine. I wonder if I can pick mine up if I drive down to the CPF regional meetup... :devil:


----------



## Marduke (Jun 26, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> mine has been shipped




Read the two posts above yours. They have NOT shipped, they just printed out the labels....


----------



## Rzr800 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Perhaps it is just my logic but I say *why not make it push the LED as hard as is thermally possible on any infinitely variable torch? If you want run time you back it off of max*... Artificially limiting the max output for the sake of runtime alone seems silly to me..


 
:twothumbs  :thanks:

I've been waiting for someone to simply come out and say the same thing for months now...as I seem to state the obvious much to often up here.

If we can't have discharge protection in a $60 light...give us "IBS" type circuitry that at least keeps our hands warm until we get there.

Please don't take it personally and I certainly don't mean to offend (love these lights)....yet Thujone's post above hits it right out of the park:

Give us a light that *we* can regulate...period.


----------



## FrankW438 (Jun 26, 2008)

nystrpr said:


> FYI - From the Fenix-Store site.
> 
> *** June 26, 2008 ***
> The SmartPD's have not arrived yet. According to tracking they are in the air
> ...


 
I wonder if they are receiving enough lights to cover the pre-orders that have been placed. Any speculation?

I am anxious to get my hands on my D10. I really like my NDI and L1D, but the switch and UI could be better. I am hoping the SmartPD system is as good as it sounds.

-- Frank


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 26, 2008)

They have enough to cover all 400+ orders to date.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 26, 2008)

geez, 7777 must know something bad about this light that we dont know!EVERYONE is asking for beamshots for like a week now, but we dont have them.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 26, 2008)

SilentK said:


> geez, 7777 must know something bad about this light that we dont know!EVERYONE is asking for beamshots for like a week now, but we dont have them.



He explained (twice, i think) he's only got preproduction samples, not the real deal, so beamshots and runtimes probably wouldn't amount to much.

Also, if it's got the same driver (not micro-controller), the same emitter and the same reflector as NDI, it's reasonable to expect similar if not identical beamshots and performance. Now, while he hasn't clearly stated the reflector is THE SAME as the one in NDI, he did say it's the same diameter. And the fact both lights (D10 and EX10) have the same reflector despite different diameters would, indeed, suggest the use of an already available reflector (or else they'd probably design two of them, tailored for each light).

I know we're all itching to get our paws on EDGETAC/Nitecore's and 4sevens' new warez, but let's cut down on the paranoia a bit


----------



## Marduke (Jun 26, 2008)

SilentK said:


> geez, 7777 must know something bad about this light that we dont know!EVERYONE is asking for beamshots for like a week now, but we dont have them.



Or maybe he's telling the truth, and simply doesn't want to use a prototype to set the standard, since no production units are available to use for a beamshot.


----------



## FrankW438 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> They have enough to cover all 400+ orders to date.


 
That's a lot of pre-orders! Holy Cow. 

I'm still kinda new around here. Is that a record or something? That is a whole lot of faith for a light that hasn't even made it to the market yet.

-- Frank


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 26, 2008)

geez part three already?


----------



## Marduke (Jun 26, 2008)

FrankW438 said:


> That's a lot of pre-orders! Holy Cow.
> 
> I'm still kinda new around here. Is that a record or something? That is a whole lot of faith for a light that hasn't even made it to the market yet.
> 
> -- Frank



The store and person getting them to us (and helped design them) has an absolute impeccable, top notch reputation here. I consider it zero risk.

If I wasn't seeing him and the light this weekend, I would have already pre-ordered one also.


----------



## FrankW438 (Jun 26, 2008)

Marduke said:


> The store and person getting them to us (and helped design them) has an absolute impeccable, top notch reputation here. I consider it zero risk.


 
I have ordered several times from Fenix-Store and have spoken to 4Sevens on the phone on one occassion. From my experience and what I have read from others here, I would have to agree with you on that count. 

I am still shaking my head at all the hype generated by these lights. Don't get me wrong, I think they are cool as heck and I pre-ordered one, too. It just seems like a lot of excitement for something only a handful of us have seen in person. I told myself I was going to wait and read the reviews before I decided to buy one. But I got caught up in the frenzy myself. 


-- Frank


----------



## Budman231 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to say this is the first light I've been excited about since the P2D-R100. It seems to take care of most of my issues with the P2D. I STILL WANT A POCKET CLIP !! I don't understand why an EDC light would not have one standard. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but this light doesn't seem to come with a clip... ??

Assuming the beam is similar to the P2D-R100 with a nice hot spot and smooth spill, this should be an awesome light.. :thumbsup:

-Bud


----------



## m16a (Jun 26, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I can understand that. I have been pretty broke myself several times. You might be better off with using normal NiMh cells if you have any of those. Output is supposed to be the same. Or you can buy som good budget 14500's at dx. 2 for $6, I think.



I have some NiMh's which I could use, which I very well might use, but I would like max output, and thus, 14500's. Whats a link to these 2 for $6? Are they protected?


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 26, 2008)

FrankW438 said:


> I wonder if they are receiving enough lights to cover the pre-orders that have been placed. Any speculation?


Yes, we have plenty to go around. 500 units of EACH model is enroute to us 


SilentK said:


> geez, 7777 must know something bad about this light that we dont know!EVERYONE is asking for beamshots for like a week now, but we dont have them.


Haha, sorry. No beamshots of the pre-production lights. I did squeeze a little time
today only to find out that my lights are not around - they've been given away
on loan  Sorry. 
Seriously, the beam is fine. And if anyone has a problem with it, send it right
back for a full refund :lolsign:. Those of you who aren't ordering because of
no beamshots, then wait a little bit for someone to post one 

I appreciate Nitecore using a very specific bin and tint so there are not 
surprises. Q5 WC! They had to pay a premium for such a specific bin.


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 26, 2008)

4sevens said:


> *Yes, we have plenty to go around. 500 units of EACH model is enroute to us*
> 
> *I appreciate Nitecore using a very specific bin and tint so there are not
> surprises. Q5 WC! They had to pay a premium for such a specific bin.*


Great news!! Thanks 4sevens! :twothumbs


----------



## regulator (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi 7777,

I have had a few lights that were specified as having the Q5 WC emitter and I have to say that they have been fantastic! They have been some of the whitest lights that I have had. 

I am happy to know that the new D10 will be similar to the NDI in efficiency and beam since I have one and think it is very nice with both throw and spill. The OP reflector on mine does a very nice job of smoothing it out - some people I am sure will always find fault by seeing any trace of ring but it is really very good - IMO.

I am going camping on July 6 so I hope I receive mine before then to take with. It will be a great test.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 26, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Read the two posts above yours. They have NOT shipped, they just printed out the labels....




i'll wait :shrug: :sleepy:


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jun 26, 2008)

A question directed towards 4sevens - does the stainless steel bezel on the EX10 cause any "weirdness" in the periphery of the beam? Is the beam profile of the EX10 and the D10 essentially the same, or are there differences in the two?

I understand you only had the prototypes to observe, and I recall you saying you don't even have them any more (out on loan). Any comments you can offer from memory would be appreciated.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 26, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Perhaps it is just my logic but I say why not make it push the LED as hard as is thermally possible on any infinitely variable torch? If you want run time you back it off of max... Artificially limiting the max output for the sake of runtime alone seems silly to me..



I think that was a very smart move by Nitecore/4-Sevens. The keyword here is heat, not runtime. Pushing the LED to the limits on such small body would probably not be the best idea.


----------



## Jambo (Jun 26, 2008)

Can't wait for mine, being in the UK it'll take forever to get here though...


----------



## LightObsession (Jun 27, 2008)

Budman231 said:


> II STILL WANT A POCKET CLIP !! I don't understand why an EDC light would not have one standard. -Bud



I agree. I carry my lights clipped to the top of my rear pockets - I don't want to have to stand up and fish through my pokets for a light when I need it. I don't think the Fenix Store even offers add on clips for any lights except the AAA lights. 

What are good clip options for the Fenix L1D and P2D?


----------



## Rzr800 (Jun 27, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I think that was a very smart move by Nitecore/4-Sevens. The keyword here is heat, not runtime. *Pushing the LED to the limits on such small body would probably not be the best idea*.


 
JetBeam managed it with a light just 2mm larger in diameter and length...the Jet I MK IBS.  
I believe Thujone's point centered around the fact that some of us don't necessarily like to drive our lights that hard all the time...yet we would certainly enjoy having the _option_ to open them up somewhere between JetBeam's handwarmer experiment and 130 lumens...while increasing our efficiencies as we moved down from there in output.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 27, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Read the two posts above yours. They have NOT shipped, they just printed out the labels....



So sad. . . . I was so excited to see the email today and since I live so close I expected to see my new D10 in the mailbox tomorrow. . . .

But it is nice living so close that free standard shipping has actually been overnight shipping for 5 out of 6 orders I have placed with fenix-store.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 27, 2008)

Rzr800 said:


> :twothumbs  :thanks:
> 
> I've been waiting for someone to simply come out and say the same thing for months now...as I seem to state the obvious much to often up here.
> 
> ...



There is one problem I see with that. Not everyone is a well informed Flashaholic that Nitecore will be selling these to. If they end up in the hands of a less informed person they could blow up batteries with possible injury, cause premature death of an LED or driver board and problems along those lines. Custom lights that cost hundreds of dollars are almost certain to end up with people that know how to use them but production lights may end up being a liability to the manufacturer if they push them too hard. I personally also would like to have one that can be pushed really hard but I do understand why some manufacturers of production lights are not too likely to do this. If you want a light like that look to one of the custom light makers.


----------



## illusion (Jun 27, 2008)

I must be a simple minded guy, looks like I am the only one who have ordered these lights just because of their looks..

No need to see beam shot or other shots.. Its a Nitecore!


----------



## Rzr800 (Jun 27, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> There is one problem I see with that. Not everyone is a well informed Flashaholic that Nitecore will be selling these to. *If they end up in the hands of a less informed person they could blow up batteries with possible injury, cause premature death of an LED or driver board and problems along those lines*. Custom lights that cost hundreds of dollars are almost certain to end up with people that know how to use them but production lights may end up being a liability to the manufacturer if they push them too hard. *I personally also would like to have one that can be pushed really hard but I do understand why some manufacturers of production lights are not too likely to do this*. If you want a light like that look to one of the custom light makers.


 
With all due respect and every sincere attempt to stay on topic...the original Jet I Pro stopped just short of the above mentioned problems while still managing to lead or be a leader in the category of 'safe' (relatively) hard driven AA lights. Maybe I'm caught up in the _true_ output difference between this light and say the NDI or upcoming D10...which I'm not sure has ever been 'lumen for lumen' quantified up here due to the marked differences in reflector design (or was this always about R2 vs Q5?).


----------



## Rzr800 (Jun 27, 2008)

illusion said:


> I must be a simple minded guy, looks like I am the only one who have ordered these lights just because of their looks..
> 
> No need to see beam shot or other shots.. Its a Nitecore!


 
Nothing wrong with that and I'd have to agree that if it looks nice; works great as compared to what's out there now and available at a (relatively) decent price from a rock solid vendor(s)...what more is there to know?


----------



## Jambo (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd also really like a pocket clip, for EDC it makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## rayman (Jun 27, 2008)

Yucca Patrol said:


> So sad. . . . I was so excited to see the email today and since I live so close I expected to see my new D10 in the mailbox tomorrow. . . .
> 
> But it is nice living so close that free standard shipping has actually been overnight shipping for 5 out of 6 orders I have placed with fenix-store.



I sometimes hate living in Germany . Waiting is so hard if it's such a nice flashlight. I think I will get it soonest in three weeks :sigh:. But sometimes you forget that you ordered something and then if you get it it's twice the excitement. But I don't think it will be like this with the EX10 :huh:. I can't wait to get it.

rayman


----------



## orcinus (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, my previous order from Fenix-Store still hasn't arrived. Two weeks are about to pass (on tuesday), so it looks like it's going to be three weeks for me too :mecry:


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 27, 2008)

rayman said:


> I sometimes hate living in Germany . Waiting is so hard if it's such a nice flashlight. I think I will get it soonest in three weeks :sigh:. But sometimes you forget that you ordered something and then if you get it it's twice the excitement. But I don't think it will be like this with the EX10 :huh:. I can't wait to get it.
> rayman


If you can afford the option, we have EMS and that will typically get you
your order in about a week


----------



## rayman (Jun 27, 2008)

4sevens said:


> If you can afford the option, we have EMS and that will typically get you
> your order in about a week



But that cost so much that I could buy me the batteries for it :sigh:. Then I better wait some more weeks and get free shipping.

So thank you very much for your free shipping. I really like to buy from www.fenix-store.com.

rayman


----------



## TONY M (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW. I just saw 4/7's youtube video and they are sooooo impressive! Seriously they are the mutts nutts by the looks of it. Wow!

:goodjob: by the designers!

They are on to a winner so lets hope durability/reliability is top notch, but I'm sure it is!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## UWAK (Jun 27, 2008)

This fever is killing me. My Ra Twisty is still on the way. Should I jump into the wagon?


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 27, 2008)

If you like a Ra Twisty my guess is you'd like the EX10 and for the price it looks to be a really nice light. Jump


----------



## orcinus (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes... If you time it right, you'll get two new shiney toys at the same time in the mail


----------



## cat (Jun 27, 2008)

> I think that was a very smart move by Nitecore/4-Sevens. The keyword here is heat, not runtime. Pushing the LED to the limits on such small body would probably not be the best idea.



Isn't that what Surefire does? 



> I appreciate Nitecore using a very specific bin and tint so there are not surprises. Q5 WC! They had to pay a premium for such a specific bin.



That sounds good. (But will they stick to that after the initial batch, the initial impressions.) 



> ...if it's got the same driver (not micro-controller), the same emitter and the same reflector as NDI, it's reasonable to expect similar if not identical beamshots and performance. Now, while he hasn't clearly stated the reflector is THE SAME as the one in NDI, he did say it's the same diameter. And the fact both lights (D10 and EX10) have the same reflector despite different diameters would, indeed, suggest the use of an already available reflector...



And they're Cree Q5 emitters, like just about everything else (except for the Fenix with Rebel and some custom lights with P4 and so on.) So, good that it's a better bin - than average/typical? (Based on what I've read, my guess is that SF do _not_ - certainly not - use better or consistent bin LED.) 
(No, I don't like Crees much and I'd be happier if this was a Rebel.) 

...


> The OP reflector on mine does a very nice job of smoothing it out - some people I am sure will always find fault by seeing any trace of ring but it is really very good - IMO.



That sounds like you can still see Cree rings. My Rebel P3D has no rings whatsoever.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 27, 2008)

Rzr800 said:


> With all due respect and every sincere attempt to stay on topic...the original Jet I Pro stopped just short of the above mentioned problems while still managing to lead or be a leader in the category of 'safe' (relatively) hard driven AA lights. Maybe I'm caught up in the _true_ output difference between this light and say the NDI or upcoming D10...which I'm not sure has ever been 'lumen for lumen' quantified up here due to the marked differences in reflector design (or was this always about R2 vs Q5?).


I think we are mostly on topic if we are comparing the new Nitecore to other lights. It would seem that even with an R2 vs. Q5 that the Jet I Pro doesn't show itself as a 'leader' in output. Jetbeam is well known for overstating their output. I'm not sure what information you are basing the above on but according to one of our best review members (selfbuilt) these statements below made by him in his review of the Jet I Pro don't seem to support what you are saying above:
"Maximum output on alkalkine and NiMH (both high-capacity and low self-discharge) is excellent, comparable to the EDGETAC NiteCore DI (which was first 1AA light to really push the envelope for output on AA). 
Also like the NiteCore DI, output on 14500 on Hi is good - but not that much brighter than NiMH. This is also deliberate on JetBeam’s part, in order to maintain good regulation and thermal management. But this means that some of the older lights that run direct-drive on 14500 (like the Fenix L1D and JetBeam’s original MkIIX) will be brighter initially on 14500 (but with lower runtimes, of course).
Efficiency of the Med/Lo modes is not very good on the Jet-I PRO. In fact, there is some problem with 14500: you get less output and less runtime on Med." It was stated that Jetbeam intended to fix the lower runtime on medium in newer batches. 
Until someone gets up some good reviews on the new Nitecores I guess we can only guess what the actual output will be. Nitecore did state something to the effect after releasing the NDI that they would stick to using out-the-front Lumens instead of manufacturer claimed emitter lumens. I think Jetbeam is still using the claimed emitter lumens which of course will always sound higher.


----------



## cat (Jun 27, 2008)

Rzr800 said:


> I believe Thujone's point centered around the fact that some of us don't necessarily like to drive our lights that hard all the time...yet we would certainly enjoy having the _option_ to open them up somewhere between JetBeam's handwarmer experiment and 130 lumens...while increasing our efficiencies as we moved down from there in output.



Isn't that how it works with Fenix turbo mode?


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 27, 2008)

carrot said:


> My favorite burger joint!



Never had In and Out, but when we hang out, we're doing Five Guys

Hopefully, the EX10 will replace my P2D Q5

Also, wondering how this compares in size/output to the BlitZ


----------



## Drywolf (Jun 27, 2008)

(d10)

Postage Class: First-Class
Weight: 4 oz

Your order has been updated to the following status.

New status: Shipped

Please reply to this email if you have any questions.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 27, 2008)

Drywolf said:


> (d10)
> 
> Postage Class: First-Class
> Weight: 4 oz
> ...



As has been said many times already, this is a pre-notice. Sounds like our packages may go out today but your email is the same as the rest of us have been getting since yesterday. Our real shipping confirmation will be David letting us know they are out the door likely in here.


----------



## tricker (Jun 27, 2008)

my email said the ship date is today:thumbsup:


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 27, 2008)

Edit: On second thought, the backorder might refer to the E20 I also preordered. I just don't want to start any speculation and rumor. 

Re: EX10

Your order has been updated to the following status.

New status: Back-order

Please reply to this email if you have any questions.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 27, 2008)

Part 1 of this thread was started exactly a week ago on 20 June. Since then, with Part 2 and now Part 3, there have been 1,000 posts (this is #1,001). That figure does not include 4sevens’ Order thread in the MarketPlace (currently standing at 353 posts) or the Poll thread (87 posts).

Something tells me people are quite interested in these 2 lights, lol.


----------



## tricker (Jun 27, 2008)

wait till the beamshots surface......that should really get CPFer's buzzing


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Jun 27, 2008)

I just got a notice with a "shipped date" of today!!!!



[crossing fingers]


----------



## DM51 (Jun 27, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> I just got a notice with a "shipped date" of today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [crossing fingers]


Read post #113 above


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 27, 2008)

Thujone said:


> As has been said many times already, this is a pre-notice. Sounds like our packages may go out today but your email is the same as the rest of us have been getting since yesterday. Our real shipping confirmation will be David letting us know they are out the door likely in here.



If you receive an email from Fenix-store and it says shipped, I would say that it has been shipped. 

Fenix-store knows how to abuse the postal service.:naughty:


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Jun 27, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Read post #113 above



yes, but (per the Fenix-Store website) those were with a "ship date" of July 1st.

and (per 4sevens) . . .
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2174240&postcount=345

Francis


----------



## Marduke (Jun 27, 2008)

The shipping notifications are sent when a shipping label is printed. They are apparently doing that ahead of time so they can get them out the door faster WHEN they arrive. Until 4sevens tells us, assume they have NOT shipped.




> *Meanwhile, some of you may be noticing shipping notices in your email. Well, please
> note that the ship record shows July 1. We are processing orders ahead of time so we
> can concentrate on packing when they do come in. We apologize for any confusion
> and thank you for your continued patience!
> *


*
*


----------



## Knife Boy (Jun 27, 2008)

I just got a notificaiton with a ship date of today (6/27/08). Maybe that means it actually did ship? Not sure. At any rate, I am sure if it hasn't actually gone out it will soon. I am really excited about this light.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 27, 2008)

4sevens said:


> And if anyone has a problem with it, send it right
> back for a full refund :lolsign:. Those of you who aren't ordering because of
> no beamshots, then wait a little bit for someone to post one



Oh dont worry, once it gets in my hands, it wont be leaving for a LONG LONG time.  i just like messing with people. from what the beam looked like on 7777's hand in the video, i can see that it looks to be pretty uniform. i thought i might have seen a hint of a ring or two but i have no problem with that! as long as it does not look like a maglite beam.:shakehead it sounds like this will go great with the bail out bag i am looking at on the marketplace.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 27, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> If you receive an email from Fenix-store and it says shipped, I would say that it has been shipped.




You would only say that if you havent been reading along. From David himself: 



> **** June 26, 2008 ***
> The SmartPD's have not arrived yet. According to tracking they are in the air
> as I'm typing here. Once they land, they'll have to clear customs. We will post
> here the moment we find out they've cleared. *​ *Meanwhile, some of you may be noticing shipping notices in your email. Well, please
> ...



Now he has also said he expects shipment today and hopes to ship the bulk of the lights upon arrival. This however is completely independent of any shipping notice you have received.


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 27, 2008)

Thujone said:


> You would only say that if you havent been reading along. From David himself:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he has also said he expects shipment today and hopes to ship the bulk of the lights upon arrival. This however is completely independent of any shipping notice you have received.



I have been reading.


4sevens said:


> We haven't gone through processing all orders yet. Please give us an hour
> more. We're probably 70% though processing.






m16a said:


> That was posted at 12:36PM EST, then I take a look at my email inbox and see an email from fenix-store saying that it was shipped at 1:21, almost an hour after he said they would all be out. Way to go fenix-store and 4-7's!!!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs Thanks for the hard work guys!!!:twothumbs


----------



## m16a (Jun 27, 2008)

On the subject of lights shipping and arriving, from 4-7's in the marketplace thread.


4sevens said:


> By the way guys, the shipment cleared overnight in OH and is in GA.
> It's scheduled for delivery today! Yay!



OH BOY OH BOY!!!



4sevens said:


> We are trying VERY hard to get ALL of them in the mail today. The post office is
> going to hate us.



Thanks for the hard work 4-7's!!



4sevens said:


> We haven't gone through processing all orders yet. Please give us an hour
> more. We're probably 70% though processing.


This was posted at 12:36PM EST
Its over an hour later and I have a shipping notice along with a tracking number. I think it is safe to say that,

THE WAIT HAS BEGUN!!!!:twothumbs

Thanks for the hard work to get the lights shipped ASAP 4-7's:twothumbs


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 27, 2008)

:twothumbs my light has been shipped. I just tracked the package and it's in NJ right now. I should get it by tomorrow. 































Just kidding. Just wanted to pull your chains. :naughty:


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Jun 27, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> Just kidding. Just wanted to pull your chains. :naughty:



Jokes on you . . . now you're going to get a few hundred requests for your first impression



Francis


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 27, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> Jokes on you . . . now you're going to get a few hundred requests for your first impression
> 
> 
> 
> Francis


 
d'oh


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 27, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Part 1 of this thread was started exactly a week ago on 20 June. Since then, with Part 2 and now Part 3, there have been 1,000 posts (this is #1,001). That figure does not include 4sevens’ Order thread in the MarketPlace (currently standing at 353 posts) or the Poll thread (87 posts).
> 
> Something tells me people are quite interested in these 2 lights, lol.


This is simply quite incredible. To think that there was no official launch, rather that someone found the links by accident, which started all this craziness....

Simply mind boggling!!! 

Can't wait for the reviews!!!:twothumbs


----------



## GBH2 (Jun 27, 2008)

4 Sevens just posted this in the Marketplace thread" http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2174325&postcount=358
:twothumbs



4sevens said:


> We are happy to announce that all of the pre-orders have shipped.
> Cheers to the shipping team! There was lots of sweat and activity
> but they have all gone out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 27, 2008)

JESUS CHRIST !!!

Shipped or not, the FIRST of you guys that receive it, pleaaaaase, post a huge review, with tons of pics with beamshots and pics comparing it´s size with other lights!

CPF Nation thank you...


----------



## russwm (Jun 27, 2008)

4sevens, I hope you at least bought your mother supper after making her do all the heavy lifting today.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Jun 27, 2008)

i want to pull the trigger on the paypal button but want to see some comparisons and user comments and reviews since it's another $55 i'm gonna have to explain the lady in the house.


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately for me lights from David always take two weeks to ship and clear customs. The good thing is the free shipping and David put a low value to avoid duty but the bad thing is the wait :candle:. It'll be late for my B-day but in early enough for my camping trip.:twothumbs

Good work David and Team!!!:bow:


----------



## luxlover (Jun 27, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> This is simply quite incredible. To think that there was no official launch, rather that someone found the links by accident, which started all this craziness....
> 
> Simply mind boggling!!!
> 
> Can't wait for the reviews!!!:twothumbs


To All,
I motion to "volunteer/nominate" xcel730 to do the very first complete review, as punishment for his dastardly act of deception. Does anybody second my motion? All those in favor say "ay!" All those not in favor....."keep it to yourself." 
 
Bottom line.....as has always been the case, David Chow "The Fenix-Store King", has never failed to expedite shipping when he can, and at great cost in time and energy. Dave is one of our most devoted dealers. He is a credit to CPF. So Dave, now that all of the pre-orders have shipped, do you have any more fantastic lights for us to buy? I'm on a roll! *JUST KIDDING! :nana:*

Jeff


----------



## m16a (Jun 27, 2008)

luxlover said:


> To All,
> I motion to "volunteer/nominate" xcel730 to do the very first complete review, as punishment for his dastardly act of deception. Does anybody second my motion? All those in favor say "ay!" All those not in favor....."keep it to yourself."




AY!!!!


----------



## SomeoneSomewhere (Jun 27, 2008)

A side note regarding Fenix-Store: I got my Blue E01 today that I ordered with my preorder D10. Rather than make me wait until the D10 was ready to ship the rest of my order they paid extra to ship them separately. Pretty darn nice service.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 27, 2008)

I expect beamshots this weekend! :nana:


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 27, 2008)

SomeoneSomewhere said:


> A side note regarding Fenix-Store: I got my Blue E01 today that I ordered with my preorder D10. Rather than make me wait until the D10 was ready to ship the rest of my order they paid extra to ship them separately. Pretty darn nice service.


Just as a suggestion... I've had cases like this in the past where I'll order something else at the same time of a pre-order from 4'7s and I try to be congenial and always add in the comments box to ship all items together when they arrive. Actually, I did it this time too with the EX10.


----------



## luxlover (Jun 27, 2008)

SomeoneSomewhere said:


> A side note regarding Fenix-Store: I got my Blue E01 today that I ordered with my preorder D10. Rather than make me wait until the D10 was ready to ship the rest of my order they paid extra to ship them separately. Pretty darn nice service.


That's what I'm talking about! If one looks in a dictionary for the definition of "world class customer service", one sees a picture of 4sevens right next to it!  I bet you thought it was "the other guys", right?

Jeff
Fenix-Store Groupie


----------



## big beam (Jun 27, 2008)

This weekend I'm sure I'll be reading some GREAT reviews!!!
Can't wait.
DON
I might even pull the triger.as long as my wife didn't change my PP password again


----------



## DM51 (Jun 27, 2008)

big beam said:


> This weekend I'm sure I'll be reading some GREAT reviews


Yes, is that right what I hear that xcel730 has promised to do a bumper slap-up 5,000-word review for us, with multiple beamshot comparisons, exhaustive run-time charts, spectrographic analyses, and full pro-quality photography? 



xcel730 said:


> d'oh


LOL


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 27, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Part 1 of this thread was started exactly a week ago on 20 June. Since then, with Part 2 and now Part 3, there have been 1,000 posts (this is #1,001). That figure does not include 4sevens’ Order thread in the MarketPlace (currently standing at 353 posts) or the Poll thread (87 posts).
> 
> Something tells me people are quite interested in these 2 lights, lol.


+ 1

I was thinking the same thing.

Can anyone confirm that there seems to be a fair number of people interested in these lights?


Can't wait for mine; both of 'em!


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 27, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Yes, is that right what I hear that xcel730 has promised to do a bumper slap-up 5,000-word review for us, with multiple beamshot comparisons, exhaustive run-time charts, spectrographic analyses, and full pro-quality photography?
> 
> 
> LOL


 

:lolsign: me and my big mouth always get me in trouble. I think it's karma, because I just found out that I'm going to be leaving on business trip on Sunday and won't be back home for a week.  I hope 4-7's package will still be there when I get home  After a couple of days, when all of you get your lights, I grant you the permission to :nana: me.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 27, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> :twothumbs my light has been shipped. I just tracked the package and it's in NJ right now. I should get it by tomorrow.


Wow, can you post some beamshots for us!!!!!!! :huh:

I can't wait to see what they look like up close so try to take some pics with it fully disassembled too!!!! 

I have to go now but I'll be back at the computer within the hour so hopefully you can post the pics by then. 

Thanks a million!!!


----------



## Rzr800 (Jun 28, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> "...It would seem that even with an R2 vs. Q5 that *the Jet I Pro doesn't show itself as a 'leader' in output*. Jetbeam is well known for overstating their output. I'm not sure what information you are basing the above on but according to one of our best review members (selfbuilt) these statements below made by him in his review of the Jet I Pro don't seem to support what you are saying...I think Jetbeam is still using the claimed emitter lumens which of course will always _*sound*_ higher.


 
My earlier reference to pure raw and unabashed 'output'...was in keeping with Thujone's remarks concerning the concept of engineering lights to be just as efficient as one cares to adjust them. 

The only mass produced AA light out today that can a hold a candle :candle: to the next leader in maximum output...is yet another obsolete JetBeam.

This was a fact when the MK IBS rocked this board....and it will _probably_ be so once again very shortly when the R2 IBS pills arrive.

I like quoting selfbuilt also....but his lil' gremlin beamshots have done _most_ of the talking for JetBeam and us poor orphaned IBS owners for several months now:  :nana:  : 











*"...While not quite as bright as the Dmini-D Q2, you can see it does a much better job at 50 feet than the more general-purpose NiteCore DI does..."*

Hey, if you don't need to see much beyond 50 feet in front of you...you're golden!  (just kidding...both lights have been grounbreaking leaders in their respective classes and the D10 is a slam dunk to do the same).


----------



## tricker (Jun 28, 2008)

AY!


Processed, June 27, 2008, 11:17 pm, ATLANTA, GA 30320
Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 27, 2008

should be here by monday :twothumbs


----------



## kavvika (Jun 28, 2008)

Could those who've ordered a D10 snap a picture comparing its size to a Jetbeam C-LE v2. Could this be the smallest 1AA clickie light ever produced? And likewise the EX10 vs. a Fenix P1D/P2D.


----------



## rayman (Jun 28, 2008)

Sweet

Order Status: Shipped :huh:

Should be here at least in three weeks .

rayman


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 28, 2008)

luxlover said:


> To All,
> I motion to "volunteer/nominate" xcel730 to do the very first complete review, as punishment for his dastardly act of deception. Does anybody second my motion? All those in favor say "ay!" All those not in favor....."keep it to yourself."


Hey, I thought it was already decided that he was doing it. 

Just for the record "Aye"!!!! :huh:


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 28, 2008)

SomeoneSomewhere said:


> A side note regarding Fenix-Store: I got my Blue E01 today that I ordered with my preorder D10. Rather than make me wait until the D10 was ready to ship the rest of my order they paid extra to ship them separately. Pretty darn nice service.


+2

I ordered a couple E01's with my D10 and they showed up almost immediately when I'd been expecting them to come all 3 at the same time.

This was my first order ever with 4sevens but I already made my second order yesterday when I decided to get the EX10 as well. 

Thanks Four7's :wave:


----------



## __philippe (Jun 28, 2008)

rayman said:


> Sweet
> 
> Order Status: Shipped :huh:
> 
> ...


 
If it's any help:

My last FenixStore order (end of May) took exactly 7 days betwen USPS shipping from US and delivery to BE.

So, there is hope, after all...

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 28, 2008)

__philippe said:


> If it's any help:
> 
> My last FenixStore order (end of May) took exactly 7 days betwen USPS shipping from US and delivery to BE.
> 
> ...


 
7 days overseas? My lights from David always take 2 weeks and I'm on the same continent...darn customs 

Again I'd like to say good job to David and his staff. I'm looking more forward to camping now :twothumbs


----------



## m16a (Jun 28, 2008)

[quote="USPS shipment tracking]Your item was processed and left our ATLANTA, GA 30320 facility on June 27, 2008[/quote]


YAYAYAYAY!!!

Now for the wait...


----------



## Doug (Jun 28, 2008)

Bah, I got the shipping notice, but USPS does not show that it actually shipped ... I guess I should not have purchased so much stuff, just stuck with the 3 Nitcore PD's


----------



## luxlover (Jun 28, 2008)

m16a said:


> YAYAYAYAY!!!
> 
> Now for the wait...


Double YAYAYAYAY!!! for me! I am not sure which wait was worse. The delivery of my daughter 28 years ago, or the wait for "a new light?" Right now, I am thinking "a new light." I hope that my ex-wife doesn't read my post! 

Jeff


----------



## m16a (Jun 28, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Double YAYAYAYAY!!! for me! I am not sure which wait was worse. The delivery of my daughter 28 years ago, or the wait for "a new light?" Right now, I am thinking "a new light." I hope that my ex-wife doesn't read my post!
> 
> Jeff


----------



## geepondy (Jun 28, 2008)

It has been asked a few times but I don't believe it has ever been answered if the D10 stated AA runtime is with alkalines, nimh's or lithiums.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 28, 2008)

I have some questions... and forgive me if this was already answered:

*1 - Which one has the stainless steel bezel ? The EX or the D model ??

2 - Why do it has that s.s. bezel ? *

Because it looks like the reflector is the same, for me...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> I have some questions... and forgive me if this was already answered:
> 
> *1 - Which one has the stainless steel bezel ? The EX or the D model ??
> 
> ...



1. EX has the SS bezel.

2. I would say to add some strength to the head of the light.


----------



## carrot (Jun 28, 2008)

You guys all missed it! First review ever of the EX10 and D10 and you missed it. Thanks WadeF for the live webcam review.


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

carrot said:


> You guys all missed it! First review ever of the EX10 and D10 and you missed it. Thanks WadeF for the live webcam review.



Link??


----------



## 1dash1 (Jun 28, 2008)

geepondy said:


> It has been asked a few times but I don't believe it has ever been answered if the D10 stated AA runtime is with alkalines, nimh's or lithiums.


 
Presumably, the D10's runtimes are based on the same protocol as those set up for the NDI. Here's what has been reported for the NDI:

Light-reviews report: 
750mah AW protected 14500 @ 81 minutes
*2000mah Eneloop AA @ 41 minutes*
Reference: http://light-reviews.com/nitecore_defender/review.html

Selfbuilt's report:
Duracell alkaline AA @ 50 minutes
*2000mah Eneloop AA @ 51 minutes*
2650mah Duracell AA @ 77 minutes
Energizer e2 Lithium @ 110 minutes
750mah AW protected 14500 @ 70 minutes
Reference: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/184939

Nitecore's runtime graphs:
unspecified brand 14500 @ ~85 minutes
*2000mah Eneloop AA @ ~50 minutes*
Reference: http://nitecore.com/pages/products/ndi/


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 28, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> 1. EX has the SS bezel.
> 
> 2. I would say to add some strength to the head of the light.



But... why do just the EX needs this "strenght" in the head ?

Do the reflector area is the same in both models ??


----------



## carrot (Jun 28, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> carrot said:
> 
> 
> > You guys all missed it! First review ever of the EX10 and D10 and you missed it. Thanks WadeF for the *live webcam* review.
> ...



Live. No recordings. Sorry


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> But... why do just the EX needs this "strenght" in the head ?



That is just a guess on my part.


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

carrot said:


> Live. No recordings. Sorry



What! No recording!!! You're officially booted off the flashaholic list. J.K.

So did you glean any cool information from this live video?


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> What! No recording!!! You're officially booted off the flashaholic list. J.K.
> 
> So did you glean any cool information from this live video?


 Yes, and mine showed up during Wades live show.:devil:


----------



## m16a (Jun 28, 2008)

The wait is killing me! Wade you have yours already?!?!?! You too Beamhead?!?!?

Does USPS deliver on sunday?


----------



## 1dash1 (Jun 28, 2008)

carrot said:


> Live. No recordings. Sorry


 
What? No recording?

Okay, who's got connections with Homeland Security.  I bet they've got a copy.

* * * * *

_Instantly, this website caught the attention of 17 special agents monitoring internet traffic._
_... 10 have already dismissed this as "routine"._
_... 5 have put this on a "watch" status._
_... 2 have checked out WadeF's recorded broadcast and are debating with each other about which is better, the D10 or the EX10. :devil:_


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 28, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> But... why do just the EX needs this "strenght" in the head ?
> 
> Do the reflector area is the same in both models ??



I brought this up in one of these threads. I'm guessing since the EX10 and D10 _*do have the same reflector*_ (according to 4 7's), and the EX10 being larger in diameter, that it would have looked a bit odd with the extra space around the edge, so they put the bezel on to make it "fit". Just my opinion, and a guess at that. 

Dave


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## michelkenny (Jun 28, 2008)

Beamshots!


----------



## m16a (Jun 28, 2008)

michelkenny said:


> Beamshots!




YESSSSSS!!!! WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:devil::devil:


----------



## arty (Jun 28, 2008)

How easy is it to accidentally trigger off the light in your pocket? Any lockout mechanism for this light?
Beamshots would be welcome.


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Yes, and mine showed up during Wades live show.:devil:



I don't see how you guys received yours and I'm in the same state.:shakehead

O'well, mine is going to be special anyway.:devil:

I love the skulls. Do they have something that glows in the eyes?

What is that tube attached to the EX10?


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Nodoz 
Express mail.
The skulls have trit eyes and teeth.
That is one of [email protected] Ti-glo rings.

Special aye.........care to share? :naughty:


Doug....... https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/194050


----------



## Doug (Jun 28, 2008)

Wait... how did you get your NDI to tail stand????



Beamhead said:


>


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Hi Nodoz


Aha, me old chat name. 


Beamhead said:


> Express mail.
> The skulls have trit eyes and teeth.
> That is one of [email protected] Ti-glo rings.
> 
> ...



I will post pics on Monday when I receive mine.:nana:

So how do you like the function of the PD on this light, along with the UI?


----------



## chibato (Jun 28, 2008)

4Sevens and the guys at Fenix-store.com....YOU ROCK.:thumbsup:


----------



## orcinus (Jun 28, 2008)

45/70 said:


> I brought this up in one of these threads. I'm guessing since the EX10 and D10 _*do have the same reflector*_ (according to 4 7's), and the EX10 being larger in diameter, that it would have looked a bit odd with the extra space around the edge, so they put the bezel on to make it "fit". Just my opinion, and a guess at that.
> 
> Dave



Yeah, that's my guess too (i think i've also posted it somewhere upthread).
Something had to fill up that extra .5" of diameter, so why not screw a nice SS bezel in there.

I'll probably be laughed out because of this, but... Along with availability of AA batteries (in case of emergency etc.), that SS bezel was one of the reasons i decided on D10 instead of EX10. I find it... kinda ugly 

It's not that i think EX10 is ugly, mind you, but i just like D10 better, from a purely aesthetic viewpoint. Less is more and all that


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 28, 2008)

OK, very preliminary first impressions.....
Well built
Love the UI
Beam is about the same as the NDI with a tad more Cree induced ring
EX10 brighter than the D10, D10 a tad brighter than NDI
Low on both is a tad lower than the NDI
Overall design is a home run IMHO.

EDIT: A programed lock out would really be nice.

EX10 on primary, d10 on eneloop


----------



## orcinus (Jun 28, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> EX10 brighter than the D10, D10 a tad brighter than NDI



Wait... is that on primaries or rechargables?


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> OK, very preliminary first impressions.....
> Well built
> Love the UI
> Beam is about the same as the NDI with a tad more Cree induced ring
> ...



Excellent! Can't wait to play with this.


----------



## crocodilo (Jun 28, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Beam is about the same as the NDI with a tad more Cree induced ring


 
:sigh:

I'm getting really tired of these Q5 rings. My P4 Crees all have great beams, no rings whatsoever (Jetbeam C-LE 1.0, Hyperion CE-R, Fenix L1PCE, Fenix P1CE, Lighthound drop-in), but my Q5s have some faint rings to it (P1DQ5, Solarforce Q5 drop-in). Not really important in actual use, but it does upset me a little.


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Yeah, that's my guess too (i think i've also posted it somewhere upthread).
> Something had to fill up that extra .5" of diameter, so why not screw a nice SS bezel in there.




Hmmmm...so that is what the SS is about. I like SS so I am ok with that.

Thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## moses (Jun 28, 2008)

Key question for me: how much brighter is the EX10 than the D10? I mean- noticeably so or just very minor? Are you using nickel hydride AA?

I'm assuming on lithium ion, the D10 will be the same as EX10....


Thanks,
Moses


----------



## geepondy (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes I'm curious too about the EX10 greater brightness. That was my main reason for choosing the D10 over the EX10, easily available batteries and the stated same brightness (130 lumens). If the EX10 trumps it then I'll regret my decision.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> OK, very preliminary first impressions.....
> Well built
> Love the UI
> Beam is about the same as the NDI with a tad more Cree induced ring
> ...


 
The EX10 is only slightly brighter with the above batteries installed.

My guess is with Li Ion rechargeables installed in both output will be virtually the same.


----------



## DavidD (Jun 28, 2008)

geepondy said:


> Yes I'm curious too about the EX10 greater brightness. That was my main reason for choosing the D10 over the EX10, easily available batteries and the stated same brightness (130 lumens). If the EX10 trumps it then I'll regret my decision.



Let's not forget that there is variation in all bins (Q5 included). Someone else's D10 might be slightly brighter than their EX10.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 28, 2008)

Who would get these lights 1st and NOT post beamshots for us!:sigh:

They shoud be banned! 

Just kidding!:naughty:


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Paul6ppca said:


> Who would get these lights 1st and NOT post beam shots for us!:sigh:


 
Me Its daylight for another 3 hours and my beam shots inhale really hard.

After further use and inspection both the EX10 and D10 I have are very close to identical to my NDIs beams. YMMV

HTH


----------



## michelkenny (Jun 28, 2008)

Paul6ppca said:


> Who would get these lights 1st and NOT post beamshots for us!:sigh:
> 
> They shoud be banned!
> 
> Just kidding!:naughty:




I couldn't hold out much longer, just ordered an EX10!


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Me Its daylight for another 3 hours and my beam shots inhale really hard.
> HTH



Excuses, excuses! Can we change your name to B**thead? J.K.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> Excuses, excuses! Can we change your name to B**thead? J.K.


Absolutely Beavis :lolsign:


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Absolutely Beavis :lolsign:




Still waiting for those vacuum cleaner beam shots.


----------



## BytorJr (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm really thinking of getting the D10 as I need something to burn some of these camera batteries that still have a little juice left. . You guys are talking me into it!


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

BytorJr said:


> I'm really thinking of getting the D10 as I need something to burn some of these camera batteries that still have a little juice left. . You guys are talking me into it!



Buy it Monday with free shipping and possibly have it by Wednesday.


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 28, 2008)

If I had the cash right now I'd buy one of each. But I gotta wait...


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> Still waiting for those vacuum cleaner beam shots.


 






:nana:


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

OMG! :shakehead


----------



## striwa88 (Jun 28, 2008)

*For 4Sevens:*
You inbox was full. 
I was wondering, I ordered June 25th @ 11:12 pm PST my order # is 40580. Can you tell me please if my pre-order was shipped yesterday ( Friday June 27th)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> OMG! :shakehead


 
Alright then:mecry: these are lousy.:sick2:
D10





EX10


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks!

The EX10 looks to have a tighter hot spot and brighter spill. Is that the case, or is it just the camera?


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 28, 2008)

A little of both honestly. Plus my position my have varied, as I warned.............:tinfoil:


----------



## iNDiGLo (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice beamshots. Thanks. I hope my lights get here by wednesday. WOJ!


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the beamshots Beamhead. Typical Cree rings. But they don't look bad at all. Perfectly acceptable to me.


----------



## Zeige (Jun 28, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Alright then:mecry: these are lousy.:sick2:
> D10
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ty for the beam shots, about what distance?

Oh, if its dark now..... can u do a couple outdoors? (and dont act like its a chore...we know all your doing is playing with the lights anyway!)

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Doug (Jun 28, 2008)

How about both the D10 and NDI on Lion's? How do they compare? Thanks.

Doug



Beamhead said:


> OK, very preliminary first impressions.....
> Well built
> Love the UI
> Beam is about the same as the NDI with a tad more Cree induced ring
> ...


----------



## Doug (Jun 28, 2008)

Is that an actual vacuum cleaner?



Beamhead said:


> :nana:


----------



## Doug (Jun 28, 2008)

How about the EX10, D10 and NDI all along a wall? So we can see the different easily (and see the new lights compared to the NDI) ?

Doug



Beamhead said:


> Alright then:mecry: these are lousy.:sick2:
> D10
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iNDiGLo (Jun 29, 2008)

beam,

could you do a few outside beamshots comparing the EX10, D10, and maybe an NDI and a Fenix P3D and a Novatac 120P?

Also could you do some distance beamshots with only objects far away and nothing in between to distract the light?

Also could you do a single beamshot of all 4 or 5 lights at a distance of about 20 feet against a white wall just to see the difference at once between all the lights?

And finally could you do a runtime graph on both lights using various alkaline and ni-mh cells so we can see what will work the best for us when our lights arrive?

Ole!

iNDiGLo :twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (Jun 29, 2008)

I got my EX10 and D10. They are awesome!


----------



## Doug (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, for those of you that have received your lights already, how about at least comparing them to the NDI, so we have a good idea of what we are in for, ok ? Thanks.

Doug


----------



## moses (Jun 29, 2008)

Haven't gotten mine yet but my only critique is that the 123 lithium unit is not a whole lot brighter - certainly a lot less bright than a good Fenix P2D.

Mo


----------



## WadeF (Jun 29, 2008)

EX10/D10 low is lower than the low on my NDI with 14500, high on EX10/D10 appears slighlty brighter than my NDI. Beam is similar to the NDI.

My poor NDI, these lights blow it away. The UI is awesome. The piston switch is awesome. $59 for this? I'm amazed!


----------



## WadeF (Jun 29, 2008)

moses said:


> Haven't gotten mine yet but my only critique is that the 123 lithium unit is not a whole lot brighter - certainly a lot less bright than a good Fenix P2D.
> 
> Mo


 
My EX10 appears about the same brightness as my Fenix P2D Q2. I don't have a P2D Q5 at the moment.


----------



## moses (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm extrapolating my brightness comments based on: 

1. Comments that this is about the same as NDI. 
2. Looking at the brightness lux rating on light-reviews. NDI is close to the L1D. L2D or P2D Q5 is easily over 1000 lux more than that. 

Hence the conclusion. If I'm wrong, that would be great...

Waiting form them to put the Nitecore Extreme driver in there for 200 lumens...now THAT would be the ultimately UI with ultimate small size/brightness. 

So David, any plans?

Mo


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 29, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I got my EX10 and D10. They are awesome!



Waaaaaaade!

Where are those amazing pics that you always post here ?? :mecry:


----------



## primox1 (Jun 29, 2008)

WadeF said:


> EX10/D10 low is lower than the low on my NDI with 14500, high on EX10/D10 appears slighlty brighter than my NDI. Beam is similar to the NDI.
> 
> My poor NDI, these lights blow it away. The UI is awesome. The piston switch is awesome. $59 for this? I'm amazed!


 
We are all anxiously waiting for your expert review!!!!


----------



## karlthev (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, Wade's reviews some of the best. My EX10 to me tomorrow it appears. Can't wait.:kiss:

Moses, good to see you! How have you been?


Karl


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 29, 2008)

chibato said:


> 4Sevens and the guys at Fenix-store.com....YOU ROCK.:thumbsup:


 
Actually, that's just David and his mum who you want to thank 

Kees


----------



## lengendcpf (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya, a review is "long overdue" since someone had posted his beamshot some 9 hours ago.. Sure will have others who had received their lights.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunday, 29 June, 2008

****Flash-mob attempts to lynch man****

*A video footage*, that will remain etched in our memories for a long time to come, has been forwarded to our agency today, depicting an angry, raving mob of flashlight wielding lunatics trying to ram down a door to the residence of one WadeF (age unknown), in Perkasie, PA.

"I don't know what got into them", said WadeF, elaborating on how it could've had something to do with him not providing their latest fix, in the form of a particularly eagerly expected flashlight review, in a timely manner. 

Flashaholism, a relatively young, but vicious form of physical and psychological addiction pertaining to flashlights, LE diodes and other high-powered sources of photon emissions, has been on the rise the past few years, and is taking more and more young lives every day. "I'm just glad it's over and happy the recently reinforced doors stood up to the task... and NO, YOU MAY NOT touch my EX10!", opined WadeF. _(A. Vukorepa, FLASHNEWS)


_


----------



## sabre7 (Jun 29, 2008)

............


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 29, 2008)

ROFLMAO


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 29, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Sunday, 29 June, 2008
> 
> ****Flash-mob attempts to lynch man****
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Excellent!


----------



## WadeF (Jun 29, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Sunday, 29 June, 2008
> 
> ****Flash-mob attempts to lynch man****
> 
> ...


 



I'm going to try to get some pictures and lux readings today and post up a quick review. I would have yesterday but I as soon as I received my lights I had to go out for the rest of the day.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 29, 2008)

Working on the review, but here are some lux readings:

LUX at 1 meter, MIN / MAX

EX10 AW R123 - 13 / 2,300
D10 AW 14500 - 11 / 2,000
Fenix P2D Q2 CR123 - 156 / 2,030
P1D P4 SMO CR123 - 270 / 1,900
NDI AW 14500 - 31 / 2,020

My EX10/D10 go lower than my NDI's low. 

My EX10 has a bit more LUX at 1 meter than the D10, but this could be due to variations in the LEDs. 

I may try more LUX readings with various batteries. I did try more batteries for my light box test. This is to compare total output:

On AW lithium ions:

EX10 - 259
D10 - 242
NDI - 212
P2D Q2 - 290

On AA primary / CR123 primary

EX10 - 203
D10 - 160
NDI - 170
P2D Q2 - 225
P1D P4 - 190

NiMH Eneloop:

NDI - 175
D10 - 152

I need to repeat these test in the bounce box with all lights on minimum, but the EX10/D10 are noticeably dimmer on low than the NDI, which made me very happy.  Not as low as my Liteflux LF2 SSC though. I don't have a Novatac to compare.


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 29, 2008)

Very cool. Eagerly awaiting your photos and beamshots!!

Your excellent H50 and H30 comparisons helped me a lot!


----------



## WadeF (Jun 29, 2008)

Some shots up here, few more to process:

http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/EX10D10


----------



## AFAustin (Jun 29, 2008)

Wade, thanks for those readings. Looking forward to your full review, and thanks in advance for putting your time into this for our benefit. 

This continues to look like a great light and a great deal. I eagerly await my EX10. Your readings do seem to cast some doubt on the initial claim of 130 lumens for both lights and on all type of cells....


----------



## geek4christ (Jun 29, 2008)

WadeF said:


> On AW lithium ions:
> 
> D10 - 242
> NDI - 212
> ...



Well I guess I'll be getting my first Li-ions now  I'm surprised in the difference between the Eneloop and Li-Ion because the specs claimed equal brightness.


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 29, 2008)

Wade - can you describe the feel of the piston clicky?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 29, 2008)

..
 Beamhead ... 

What batteries were you using in those beamshots ?
.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 29, 2008)

WadeF thanks for the pics and info. I notice in your front pics of the EX10 and D10 that it appears the EX10 has a silver base Cree and the D10 has a yellow base Cree. Is that correct or is it just the picture angle that makes it look that way? This is not any real concern but just curious.


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 29, 2008)

iNDiGLo said:


> Smeagol: "My precious..., curse them. We hates them. It's ours it is and we wants it."









Smeagol! I told you NOT to look at the eye!


----------



## WadeF (Jun 29, 2008)

AFAustin said:


> Your readings do seem to cast some doubt on the initial claim of 130 lumens for both lights and on all type of cells....


 
I wasn't sure if it was 130 torch lumens on all battery types or not. I'd have to go back and look at the specs that were posted. I only plan to use lithium-ion so I didn't pay attention to the other battery options. 

With a lithium ion it seems to be at least 130 lumens out the front, maybe more. It beats my P2D Q2 on turbo when the P2D is running on a CR123, which should be around 120-130 lumens out the front.


----------



## tricker (Jun 29, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> WadeF thanks for the pics and info. I notice in your front pics of the EX10 and D10 that it appears the EX10 has a silver base Cree and the D10 has a yellow base Cree. Is that correct or is it just the picture angle that makes it look that way? This is not any real concern but just curious.



they both look the same to me?

the reflector looks yellow i guess due to something in fron of it off camera.....but the base is still silver


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 29, 2008)

Beamhead said:


>





Doug said:


> Wait... how did you get your NDI to tail stand????



Can you not see the little headless man holding it up from behind ?


----------



## chibato (Jun 29, 2008)

I realize this question is probably pretty low down on the priority list, but how is the knurling compared to say the NDI?


----------



## Doug (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, another questions about this pic, what is that metal rod connected to the EX's tail?



Beamhead said:


>


----------



## WadeF (Jun 29, 2008)

chibato said:


> I realize this question is probably pretty low down on the priority list, but how is the knurling compared to say the NDI?


 
More aggressive. Knurling fans should be happy.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 29, 2008)

can anyone compare the knurling vs. the BitZ?


----------



## MstrHnky (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm not sure if this has been asked or not, but does the SS bezel on the EX10 unscrew?

i'd be curious to see the beamshot/spill with and without it.

if it's in there permanently, it's not a big deal. i like the way it looks with the SS.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 29, 2008)

I just unscrewed it with ease!  I'll try to take beam shots with and without. Oops, the lens falls out with the bezel removed.


----------



## Doug (Jun 29, 2008)

Are the thread dimensions enough to screw in a crenelated bezel with trits ?



WadeF said:


> I just unscrewed it with ease!  I'll try to take beam shots with and without. Oops, the lens falls out with the bezel removed.


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 29, 2008)

Doug said:


> Ok, another questions about this pic, what is that metal rod connected to the EX's tail?



That is one of [email protected] Ti-glo rings.


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jun 29, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I just unscrewed it with ease!  I'll try to take beam shots with and without. Oops, the lens falls out with the bezel removed.



Is it possible to remove the reflector (for modding purposes) in either light? Allegedly it's possible to remove EX10's reflector, but confirmation would be good.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 29, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> That is one of [email protected] Ti-glo rings.


 
Thanks Nitroz.
Doug..... https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201096

I am really loving these lights.:naughty:


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 29, 2008)

enLIGHTenment said:


> Is it possible to remove the reflector (for modding purposes) in either light? Allegedly it's possible to remove EX10's reflector, but confirmation would be good.


Yes. EX10's can be easily opened up with the bezel pressed against the palm
of your hand or with a mousepad or leather glove. D10 will need a special tool.
I haven't tried opening the D10 - I was just told by NiteCore that a tool is
needed, but that it's possible to open up.


----------



## Lobo (Jun 29, 2008)

abvidledUK said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug*
> 
> 
> ...



There is also a neat very easy tailcap-mod(IIRC correctly Gunga came up with it) where you take apart the tailcap and then put an oring over the clicky, which will make the Nitecore DI tailstand.


----------



## gunga (Jun 29, 2008)

Yep, I used a 14 mm glow ring (just for the right size) from DX, but most any 14-15 mm o-ring should do.

Just place it around the base of the rubber switch cover, it will push the entire assembly 1 mm or so. IT will tailstand when on, but may be wobbly when off (Like a Lumapower Connexion/Incendio).


----------



## bhds (Jun 29, 2008)

New to the party and trying to catch up. Whats the silver tube/body I see in the pictures?


----------



## orcinus (Jun 29, 2008)

The piston / battery tube.


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone got dimensions for the reflector (H/dia mm)?


----------



## 1dash1 (Jun 29, 2008)

bhds said:


> New to the party and trying to catch up. Whats the silver tube/body I see in the pictures?


 
It's about the size of a firestarter:candle:, but the flutings would be consistent with some sort of whistle.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 29, 2008)

I know this will sound extremely anal, but...

Is anyone else bothered by the distorted lettering on the D10?
From the photos it looks as if the logo template for the EX10 has just been lasered on the D10 without taking the fact the diameter (and hence - curvature) is different into account.


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 29, 2008)

orcinus said:


> I know this will sound extremely anal, but...
> 
> Is anyone else bothered by the distorted lettering on the D10?
> From the photos it looks as if the logo template for the EX10 has just been lasered on the D10 without taking the fact the diameter (and hence - curvature) is different into account.


Do you have one or are you saying it looks that way from the photos?

Even if it was distorted, I couldn't care less because it's an incredible light, even more so for the money. I'd rather not be paying extra just to have perfect lettering on the light. It's going to be an EDC, dinged up, banged up, and used and abused.

It wouldn't be a collector item that sits in a glass case only to be admired...


----------



## orcinus (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't have one, i'm judging by the photos. I've first noticed it on the leaked shots, but i thought that was a preproduction quirk. I saw it again on Wade's (really nice) photos....

Like i said, just being overly anal 

But hey, if people can criticize the font choice, the amount of text and the inclusion of URL under the logo, i guess there's nothing wrong with commenting on the overall shape of the inscription


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 29, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> Well I guess I'll be getting my first Li-ions now  I'm surprised in the difference between the Eneloop and Li-Ion because the specs claimed equal brightness.



+1. This is a slight disappointment but I was surprise to their claim of same lumen for all different battery types when I first read the spec. I have yet to see a torch that could do that.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Jun 29, 2008)

<sigh>

Looks like I'll be buying yet another light. lol... I've decided on the D10 -- unfortunately for me, I'm in the middle of moving to another house in less than 24 days, so I'll have to wait till about a week before I move when I place the order. Then there may be a nice house warming gift waiting for me! :twothumbs

God my fiance is so going to break up with me over these lights. lol


----------



## FlashKat (Jun 29, 2008)

What will happen if you use unprotected cells in the EX10? I know it states to use protected cells, but why?


----------



## WadeF (Jun 29, 2008)

FlashKat said:


> What will happen if you use unprotected cells in the EX10? I know it states to use protected cells, but why?


 
It may not have low voltage protection, so if you aren't careful you could ruin your unprotected cells.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 29, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Yes. EX10's can be easily opened up with the bezel pressed against the palm
> of your hand or with a mousepad or leather glove. D10 will need a special tool.
> I haven't tried opening the D10 - I was just told by NiteCore that a tool is
> needed, but that it's possible to open up.



:devil:.. Sorry David.... but the next obvious question just has to be .........

How and where do we get that magic TOOL ?



You knew someone would ask.......
.


----------



## Budman231 (Jun 29, 2008)

LightObsession said:


> I agree. I carry my lights clipped to the top of my rear pockets - I don't want to have to stand up and fish through my pokets for a light when I need it. I don't think the Fenix Store even offers add on clips for any lights except the AAA lights.
> 
> What are good clip options for the Fenix L1D and P2D?


 
The best pocket clips I have found to be the clips that come on the Gerber Infinity Ultra. They fit VERY tight on a P2D but once they are on, they are incredibly sturdy. I cut the "ears" off them before installing on my Fenix lights.

Bud


----------



## FlashKat (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks or the answer. I probably will get protected cells, but I am usually careful with my unprotected cells.


WadeF said:


> It may not have low voltage protection, so if you aren't careful you could ruin your unprotected cells.


----------



## Doug (Jun 30, 2008)

Just did 2 searches, can not seem to find them... where can I get more info?

Edit: Found them  .. thanks guys!



Nitroz said:


> That is one of [email protected] Ti-glo rings.


----------



## GBH2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Doug said:


> Just did 2 searches, can not seem to find them... where can I get more info?


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201096


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 30, 2008)

Doug said:


> Just did 2 searches, can not seem to find them... where can I get more info?


 
Did you read my post here? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2538075&postcount=252


----------



## striwa88 (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if Tenergy 123's are protected cells?

Thanks


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 30, 2008)

striwa88 said:


> Does anyone know if Tenergy 123's are protected cells?
> 
> Thanks



Um... which ones? They make primary cells which really have nothing to do with being protected. 
They make rechargeable 3.7v lithium ions which come in both protected and unprotected flavors I think, but I don't see them for sale at batteryjunction.
They also make 3.0V LiFe PO4s, and they make 3.0V LiIons both of which are protected.


----------



## striwa88 (Jun 30, 2008)

These are the ones I have? Does the PCB Protection mean they are protected?

Thanks again

Tenergy RCR123A 3.0V 900mAh Rechargeable Li-Ion Battery

[FONT=arial, helvetica]Rechargeable CR123A Li-Ion Batteries with 3.0V working voltage and 900mAh capacity. 
Tenergy RCR123A can be recharged up to 1000 times. 
1 RCR123A Li-ion = 1000 CR123A Primary Cells 
Replace the most of CR123A primary Lithium battery for a digital cameras and most flashlights. 
Internal voltage regulators. Initial cell voltage of 3.6V switches to 3-3.2V within 12ms. 
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Full PCB protection*[/FONT] against: Over-Discharge, Over-Charge, Short Circuit & Over-Current along with voltage regulation.

[/FONT]


----------



## michelkenny (Jun 30, 2008)

striwa88 said:


> These are the ones I have? Does the PCB Protection mean they are protected?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> ...



They are protected.


----------



## KRS1 (Jun 30, 2008)

My only wish is battery 18650 version for longer time


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 30, 2008)

KRS1 said:


> My only wish is battery 18650 version for longer time



+1 and please include a nice holster with it. Something as simple as the fenix one will do.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi 4sevens, Do you have plenty EX10s and D10s i stock, or is there a waiting list for either light? Thanks


----------



## Niconical (Jun 30, 2008)

mr.snakeman said:


> Hi 4sevens, Do you have plenty EX10s and D10s i stock, or is there a waiting list for either light? Thanks


 
+1 for that question. 

I have an EX10 on the way, but the D10 is calling to me.....


----------



## WadeF (Jun 30, 2008)

mr.snakeman said:


> Hi 4sevens, Do you have plenty EX10s and D10s i stock, or is there a waiting list for either light? Thanks


 
If you go to Fenix store and add one to your cart it should tell you if it is in stock or not. He was getting 500 of each model so he should have some in stock.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank´s WadeF. Will do.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 30, 2008)

Just checked out the FenixStore sit and the latest message on the what´s new page is that the Smart PD`s have not arrived yet, so:thinking:?
-edit- finally I`m enlightened!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Marduke (Jun 30, 2008)

mr.snakeman said:


> Just checked out the FenixStore sit and the latest message on the what´s new page is that the Smart PD`s have not arrived yet, so:thinking:?
> -edit- finally I`m enlightened!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs



They all shipped Friday (read upthread, or in the MarketPlace)


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks, guys. This just goes to show that you gotta hop around the whole forum if you want to stay informed.


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 30, 2008)

Marduke said:


> They all shipped Friday (read upthread, or in the MarketPlace)


No they didn't. I ordered a D10 on Friday morning and mine didn't ship. It still shows that it's a pre-order.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 30, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> No they didn't. I ordered a D10 on Friday morning and mine didn't ship.


I believe David stated in one of these two threads that those ordered on friday would ship monday (today). It was only the pre-orders that went out last week.

FYI, thanks to David and Edgetac, I should be getting my review samples within about a week or so now, so my reviews should be up sometime next week.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 30, 2008)

I have to say, the more I look at this UI, the more I find it acceptable. I was a little put off at first due to the fact that this is more complicated than any previous UI I have used, but someone said it best that if you can hand it to a stranger and not have to take them to lunch to tell them how to use it then you are golden. 

I have been watching some of the suggested revisions to the UI as well and I tend to agree with them for a couple of reasons. I know that the 4 second full range adjustment does not lend it self to absolute precision, but I agree that Min and Max should be presets and not really overwrite the user set level (USL). I think the option to return directly back to the USL the same way you left it would be a definite bonus and not having to re-select it after going to max temporarily would help tremendously. 

This would have one final bonus that I am surprised no one has mentioned yet. The ability of the PD lights (the way I understood them) originally allowed them to have 2 output levels dependant on switch pressure in momentary mode. This light sort of has that same feature except that when you press harder and it goes to Max it overwrites the USL again. If the USL were retrievable you would have a true multi-level momentary light that would then have the absolute simplist (in my opinion) UI of all. Press for a little light (USL) and press harder for max light. 

I know it's not necessarily the best form to suggest revisions this soon after the release of a light, but those who can't do, teach; and those who can't teach, critique. That would be me. 

Comments?


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jun 30, 2008)

Got my EX10 in the post today. It's every bit as nice as expected. I'll compare it to my HDS EDC Ultimate 60GT, since I think that is the closest thing in my collection.

It has a nice beam for a Cree. Yes, the ring is there, but the reflector really softens it up to the point where it doesn't offend me. For what it is worth, mine came with a yellow-backed Cree. The tint is very good, leaning slightly towards the cooler side when compared to the U60GT. Output on high is noticeably brighter than the U60GT. The spot is larger and brighter. The spiller is much brighter, but slightly smaller than the U60GT. Minimum output is not as low as my U60GT. I won't be able to tell whether the low is "low enough" until I go and try to use it tonight.

The machining and finish is excellent. I really like the feel of the knurling. Threading at the head end is beefy, and cut precisely. The action of the piston is a little heavier than I might like, but I suspect it may loosen a bit with time and use. The size and weight is impressive. The EX10 is quite a bit smaller than the U60GT in both length and girth. The EX10 hides pretty well in my pocket. I like the stainless steel bezel ring. It looks good, and I think it adds a bit of protection in case of front end drops. It tail stands flawlessly. The lanyard is a nice freebie, and appears of good quality. I'd like to use it, but I'm afraid it will interfere with the action of the button.

I like the interface. I appreciate the ability to use the light as either a twisty or a clicky. I think that is cool and unique, and I'm not sure I've seen that in any other light before. I bet I'll use the "double-click to low" option quite a bit, then press and hold to turn it up to whatever brightness the job needs. If I could make a change to the programming, I'd have the light set the ramp direction to "increase" every time the user double-clicks to low. Likewise, the ramp direction ought to be set to "decrease" every time the user click-holds to set the output to maximum. I'd also get rid of the "output goes to maximum after 0.5 sec" feature when in momentary mode (head slightly unscrewed).

For a while, I thought it might be clever if there were a "long" EX10 body available. You could use it with either a AA cell, or drop in a spacer and use a CR123A. 

Overall, a good light. Well worth the price of admission.


----------



## smopoim86 (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got mine a few min ago, I love the UI every bit as much as i thought i would. 

I may have to get some D10s for christmas presents. The UI is simple enough for anyone to understand and the quality is outstanding at the price point. The piston feels so much better than a normal clicky. I love it!!!!


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 30, 2008)

gunga said:


> Yep, I used a 14 mm glow ring (just for the right size) from DX, but most any 14-15 mm o-ring should do.
> 
> Just place it around the base of the rubber switch cover, it will push the entire assembly 1 mm or so. IT will tailstand when on, but may be wobbly when off (Like a Lumapower Connexion/Incendio).


 
Tailstand is a good thing. But I've always wondered why anyone would care if a light could tailstand when _off :shrug:_

_Kees_


----------



## edc3 (Jun 30, 2008)

According to USPS tracking, mine has left the sorting facility in San Jose, which means it's out for delivery! Pretty quick for free shipping from Georgia. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 30, 2008)

Mine hit the door @ 11Am.

The piston is a tad stiffer than I had expected, but this is a good thing for a pocket light! 
I find the UI really easy to use. The SS bezel ring is really really nice, tough but totally unobtrusive. Fit & finish is superb. Perfect knurling for me, really grippy! I can't wait to see it's guts.........glad I got the EX10. It's cool that down the road I can upgrade the LED so easy.

This is a nice small EDC type light than can be used and abused especially @ this crazy good price point.


----------



## olrac (Jun 30, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Mine hit the door @ 11Am.
> 
> The piston is a tad stiffer than I had expected, but this is a good thing for a pocket light!
> I find the UI really easy to use. The SS bezel ring is really really nice, tough but totally unobtrusive. Fit & finish is superb. Perfect knurling for me, really grippy! I can't wait to see it's guts.........glad I got the EX10. It's cool that down the road I can upgrade the LED so easy.
> ...



Mine showed up at noon. +1 to what sarge said. has a very nice tint to the emitter as well.
Now I have to sit down and mill the piston end for a trit and all is good!


----------



## youreacrab (Jun 30, 2008)

*New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*

Pretty sweet torch. Size is just right me--just enough to fill the hand and the thinnest body of the batch. Output running a fresh Eneloop appears similar to the P2D on high (not turbo). Running a fresh L91 appears just a bit weaker than the P2D on turbo. Happy with my purchase!


----------



## ViReN (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*

Cool :thumbsup: A single line & picture describes the entire light. Nice Micro Review


----------



## CoolLEDs (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*



youreacrab said:


> Pretty sweet torch. Size is just right me--just enough to fill the hand and the thinnest body of the batch. Output running a fresh Eneloop appears similar to the P2D on high (not turbo). Running a fresh L91 appears just a bit weaker than the P2D on turbo. Happy with my purchase!



How does the D10 (using eneloop on maximum) compare to the L1D Q5 (using eneloop on turbo)?

I'm considering getting either a D10 or an L2D Q5 and putting the head on my L1D (like you have done in your pic).

Thanks


----------



## LawLight (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*

Excellent. Concise and to the point!

LawLight


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jun 30, 2008)

Since others were getting their lights, I ran home to see if mine came -- it did!

The only light at my office, besides a couple of MAGs is a Fenix P2D, but that's probably a good light for comparison. Overall brightness is about the same as the P2D with the EX10 having a larger hotspot and somewhat more spill. Yes, the Cree Ring Circus is evident. BTW, my secretary is wondering what the hell I'm doing in the bathroom. 

It is shorter than a P2D, but longer than a P1D. A very nice form factor for a 1x123 clicky. Seem to be about the same OD as the P2D. Oh, and the light will tailstand with the lanyard attached; when either off or on. The UI is simple and I think I'm going to like it.

Overall: An excellent value and a handsome light. It will not replace my Novatacs or Ras, but it is a definite contender for EDC use.


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*

Thanks a lot for the comparison photo!!! These are always so helpful for others. I have the L1D Q5 (my favorite EDC right now) and am looking forward to my D10 on order!!!


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*



CoolLEDs said:


> How does the D10 (using eneloop on maximum) compare to the L1D Q5 (using eneloop on turbo)?
> 
> I'm considering getting either a D10 or an L2D Q5 and putting the head on my L1D (like you have done in your pic).
> 
> Thanks


The L1D Q5 head is identical to the L2D Q5 head, FYI. The L2D Q5 is brighter because it runs on 2 AAs.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*

Very useful comparison pic. It is small! I imagined it quite a bit larger. Very neat!


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so excited to hear the feedback that I ordered mine. Now the wait begins again....


----------



## AlexLED (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*



CoolLEDs said:


> ...
> I'm considering getting either a D10 or an L2D Q5 and putting the head on my L1D (like you have done in your pic).
> ...
> Thanks



Uhm... I thought, the L1D and L2D heads are identical ? 
It's only the higher voltage in the L2D that leads to a higher number of lumens. 
Or not ??


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*



AlexLED said:


> Uhm... I thought, the L1D and L2D heads are identical ?
> It's only the higher voltage in the L2D that leads to a higher number of lumens.
> Or not ??


Yes, I suspect he may have an older L1D that does not have a Q5 head?


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's an EX10 next to a few other two-thirds A powered lights...


----------



## CoolLEDs (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*



LED-holic said:


> Yes, I suspect he may have an older L1D that does not have a Q5 head?



Darnit. I mistyped my question.

As LED-holic suspected, I do have an older L1D (P4 emitter).

I was thinking of getting an L2D Q5 and putting the head on my L1D body, basically giving me an L1D Q5 (with the flexibility to go back to L2D configuration when I need more light).

What I really meant to ask was: Which is brighter- the new D10 or an L1D Q5 (both using eneloop and on their brightest setting).


----------



## Porter (Jun 30, 2008)

Got my D10 a couple of hours ago. Brightness on a freshly charged AW 14500 is noticeably brighter than my P1D premium Q5 w/123 primary on high and about the same as the P1D on turbo. With a fresh Energizer L91, D10 on high is noticeably dimmer than P1D Q5 on both levels. Fit and finish is excellent. Knurling is nicely aggressive. Threads and o-rings are very clean and pre-lubed. Lanyard seems to fit better if you use a small split ring (8mm is perfect) to attach it. Overall I am very pleased with the light. Glad I ordered the 14500 batteries with it.

+1 for the pocket clip.


----------



## youreacrab (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*



CoolLEDs said:


> How does the D10 (using eneloop on maximum) compare to the L1D Q5 (using eneloop on turbo)?



I don't have enough charged Eneloops on hand to do that test, but I can tell you that I bet the D10 on an Eneloop would edge out a turbo L1DQ5 running on the same battery. The P2DQ5 on high is about the same as an L1DQ5 running lithium on turbo, so I'd imagine the L1DQ5 on turbo wouldn't be as close if it were running an Eneloop. Very scientific, right? Basically: get the D10, its cool regardless of how bright it is.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*

After a few minutes with this torch I have to say that the others whom have received theirs are holding back their praise in order to spare those who have not received theirs yet. This Light is nuts. Crazy quality, fantastic UI. Unbelievable price, After handling it I would easily give another $25 for it.


----------



## DavidD (Jun 30, 2008)

I was out mowing the grass when the mail came with the D10 package. I guess the mowing will have to wait:naughty:

So far, I like it. It has the most aggressive knurling of all my lights. Good for grip, and hopefully won't wear holes in the pockets.

Love the piston drive. It is a little harder to push than I imagined in momentary, and the push in farther to jump to max happens sometimes when not expected. It might have to do with how far I unscrew the head. Unscrewing it more might eliminate the accidental boost to max.

It definitely has the Cree ring, but I don't think it will matter in real use.

Overall, I am very pleased. Having a reliable 'clicky' with momentary in a AA light is fantastic:twothumbs.


----------



## m16a (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not about to hold back thujone. This light(the D10) is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! The UI is excellent and works exactly as 4-7's described, the build quality appears to be very, very high, and the brightness is astounding for the size. The low is insane. I can barely tell its on when I switch from high using the double tap. Mine came drowning in some factory grease that made it impossible to click the piston fast enough to switch to low.. I would highly reccomend cleaning that off and lubing it yourself. It makes a world of difference and now works beautifully. I tested it on an Energizer NiMH and an ultrafire UP14500 cell and there was no noticeable brightness differences on high Also, the cree rings are evident, but only at close range, the tint is amazing(much better than my milkymod Q3 with a P4) The bottom line is this, THIS LIGHT IS FREAKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll post some pics later, first I gotta enjoy it myself before sharing:naughty:


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*



Thujone said:


> After handling it I would easily give another $25 for it.



Well, go ahead and send 4-Sevens another $25! 

But I must agree with you, after 5 minutes playing with it, I had to rush to CPF to post how awesome this new light is! It just became my favorite ever!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 30, 2008)

Great to read the love for these lights.

Anyone who might have both the LF5XT and the D10/EX10 might care to comment?

I'm so looking forward to my D10!!


----------



## merlocka (Jun 30, 2008)

Received my D10 today. My thoughts/comments are probably not new, but I thought I'd share.

Pro's

+Good output on max, very low low. Assuming the runtime data pans out, it looks like this will have good efficiency vs output level as well.
+Build quality is fantastic, design is visually appealing.
+Overall beam pattern is acceptable, but good for a Cree.
+UI works well, fast access to ramps.
+Tailstand
+My wife and cat will appreciate the lack of strobe. I suppose lack of advanced signalling modes could be a con if you like that sort of thing.

Con's
-Although there is fast access to setting the custom-memory level, it looks like you lose this level if you access min or max. So, if you were at a medium level, then hit max for a bit, you need to tap-hold from max to ramp back down to your medium level (unless I'm missing something here).
-Still a bit of a Cree ring. Beam pattern still has me "following the spot". Wish there was an SSC alternative with similar output as the Q5.
-Click press has to be fast and crisp. A bit of delay, or a bit too soft on the click and you don't get to max. I've missed quite a few transitions from min to max. I'm assuming I'll get used to it, but I was scratching my head for a while there.

Summary:

My nitpicks are fairly minor, this is a hella nice light.

This light just made all of my AA lights seem a bit outdated. The quality and sophisticated UI/PD is impressive for the $$$. My previous AA favorites have been the Jetbeams, but the D10 makes my MKIIx and MK IBS look a bit unrefined. 

I think that if you are a NovaTac UI user, you might have to get used to the frequent use of ramp. If you aren't hooked on the 85p or 120p (e.g. if you don't know how to program a Novatac in your sleep), then this new UI might be sliced bread. It's really a great UI.

Well done on putting this design together!


----------



## Thujone (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*



Yucca Patrol said:


> Well, go ahead and send 4-Sevens another $25!




He will likely see 10 times that or more from before the year is out...


----------



## Thujone (Jun 30, 2008)

merlocka said:


> I suppose lack of advanced signalling modes could be a con if you like that sort of thing.




In momentary mode it has as advanced of signaling as the user possesses. In my bail out bag I have Morse code sheet... No problem here...


----------



## merlocka (Jun 30, 2008)

Thujone said:


> In momentary mode it has as advanced of signaling as the user possesses. In my bail out bag I have Morse code sheet... No problem here...



I haven't been able to reproduce 15hz strobe, and I got pretty bored with 5 second beacon .

But as I said, I think the current UI suits the light perfectly, and I am happy to see no obtrusive signaling modes present.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 30, 2008)

This is probably what 4-Sevens looks like at this very moment . . . 








[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In this country, you gotta make the flashlight first. Then when you get the money, you get the power. Then when you get the power, then you get the women."[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## smokelaw1 (Jun 30, 2008)

No light for me today :-( 

Maybe tomorrow. Oh well.


----------



## TOTC (Jun 30, 2008)

My D10 came in today as well

As noted previously, this thing comes with a _serious _amount of lube inside! When I first loaded it and pressed the piston, it was veeeery slow to move and a full press oozed grease right out the back of the tailcap. I cleaned it up and it's good to go now. Still a bit slower on the action than I expected, but I still like it.

UI is great, although at one point I was playing around with momentary, really clicking away like mad, when it suddenly dropped to min, then a couple taps later, jumped up to max again :shrug:
Not sure if I had the head positioned weird (maybe it was right between the cusp of momentary and full-on) or if something else was the culprit, but I haven't been able to reproduce what happened so I'm not concerned about it.

*Overall, this light is awesome. The bang-for-your-buck factor is huge here: no doubt about it.* I'll probably get at least one more D10 in the future. Still haven't decided whether or not to get an EX10 also.

Running mine on Eneloops until I get around to ordering some 14500's.

As others have requested and as I requested in the marketplace thread...

Please make pocket clips for these!!! 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## adimag (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I got my EX10 today and I must say that I am disappointed. It will not latch on when the head is totally screwed down. It will come on when I press the piston, but as soon as my thumb leaves the button, the light goes off. I can only get a tactical mode out of it. I have emailed The Fenix-Store and I am sure that it will get take care of, but I am still not happy.


----------



## primox1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Holding off the purchase of one of these lights is soooo hard after reading everyone's overall satisfaction and approval. Seems like I'm the only one who doesnt have a cool new toy to play with. :mecry:


----------



## rhpdchief (Jun 30, 2008)

Just a side note. I have one of those energizer/river rock 1w pocket clips. It fits on the EX10 very well. If you use one make sure to lube it with some soap or something first and then line it up real well before you press it on. Once its on its very hard to reposition.

They come off of a 20mm light but they will expand enough to fit the 21mm EX10. They're pretty tight on the 20 mm lights they come off of so they should probably fit the 19mm D10 too but I don't have one to try.

I can't live without a pocket clip and I hope 4-7's provides one down the road but this will work in the meantime.


----------



## olrac (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been playing with my EX10 and one thing that I noticed is when the bezel is completely tightened down and I switch it off with the piston that the emitter glows very faintly like a trit. I know 47 said that when the bezel was tightened that there is a very small current draw and I am wondering now if this is the reason for that. If it is and is not a malfunction I think it is a sorta cool thing in that you would have a choice of off or a faux "trit" to locate at night. Has anybody else notced this or is it just my light?


----------



## orcinus (Jun 30, 2008)

Could that just be residual light from the phosphor?
Does it go out after a while?

If that was the reason for the current drain, it would've been much much higher, methinks...


----------



## bfly (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: New Nitecore D10 Size Comparison Pic*



Thujone said:


> After a few minutes with this torch I have to say that the others whom have received theirs are holding back their praise in order to spare those who have not received theirs yet. This Light is nuts. Crazy quality, fantastic UI. Unbelievable price.



+1

The craftsmanship of my EX10 makes my old Fenix P2D Rebel 100 look crude. The Rebel 100 still has a nicer tint though (Too bad the Rebel 100 had problems). I think this light is a home run.


----------



## geepondy (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess sooner or later I'll have to break down and get me an AW14500 system because on an Eneloop mine is pretty bright so I imagine an L91 must be brighter still and you're saying the AW 14500 raises the bar considerably more. I can't really say anything more about the light that hasn't been said except the piston ring takes a bit of getting used to for those of us that are only used to clicky's. My tint is very good, quite neutral. The low is really low, I can't imagine someone desiring an even more low.




Porter said:


> Got my D10 a couple of hours ago. Brightness on a freshly charged AW 14500 is noticeably brighter than my P1D premium Q5 w/123 primary on high and about the same as the P1D on turbo. With a fresh Energizer L91, D10 on high is noticeably dimmer than P1D Q5 on both levels. Fit and finish is excellent. Knurling is nicely aggressive. Threads and o-rings are very clean and pre-lubed. Lanyard seems to fit better if you use a small split ring (8mm is perfect) to attach it. Overall I am very pleased with the light. Glad I ordered the 14500 batteries with it.
> 
> +1 for the pocket clip.


----------



## Drywolf (Jun 30, 2008)

I really like the D10 :twothumbsas much as I hated the NDI :toilet:. (switch was terrible and flakey depending on battery size)

It's simple and appears to be well made. I'm happy! This one is a keeper.


----------



## DavidD (Jun 30, 2008)

The more I play with the D10, the more I like it! 

Playing around with the ramping.... I don't have any light measuring equipment, so the following is to my eyes only. Counting off seconds of ramping and comparing the levels to other lights, it appears to me that the ramping is logarithmic :twothumbs:  

Of course, I could be wrong. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## yalskey (Jun 30, 2008)

*4Sevens / Nitecore D10 Unboxing Pictures Galore!!!*

Just got my D10 in the mail and thought I would share the excitement!

1







2






3






4






5






6






7






8






9






10






11






12






13






14






15






16






17 -- The D10 on Max (camera is a point and shoot auto - sorry)






18 -- The D10 on Min (actually brighter in person than shown in pic)






19 -- A TK10 on Max (yes, that's an unfair comparison)






20 -- A TK10 on General






21 -- A P2D Q5 on Turbo






22 -- A Tiablo A9S on High (that's a fair comparison, right?)






23 -- D10 on max about 2 feet from white wall (for beam/ring pattern)






24 -- L to R: P2D-Q5, Gerber Infinity Ultra, D10, TK10, Tiablo A9S






25 -- All that comes in the box (no case / holster)





Hope you enjoyed that as much as I did


----------



## edc3 (Jun 30, 2008)

I got mine...sort of. I had ordered a D10, but was shipped an EX10. I was probably going to buy both anyway, so I may keep it. I can't add anything useful to what others have already said. The interface is great, the build quality is excellent, the piston design is very cool. I put an AW LiFePO4 123 in it to test. To my eye it's brighter than my NDI on high and the low is lower. The tint is to my liking (I prefer cooler tint). I can't really afford both lights right now, but I'll have a tough time returning my EX10 for the D10 now that I've had a chance to play with it. :shakehead


----------



## orcinus (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: 4Sevens / Nitecore D10 Unboxing Pictures Galore!!!*



yalskey said:


> Hope you enjoyed that as much as I did



Ayup! 
Though now i'm even more impatient :duh2:


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: 4Sevens / Nitecore D10 Unboxing Pictures Galore!!!*

Thanks you Yalskey!!!!


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey guys... what about the *waterproofness* ??

Does the PD system hold the water outside the light ?

Thanks in advance! :candle:


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 30, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> Hey guys... what about the *waterproofness* ??
> 
> Does the PD system hold the water outside the light ?
> 
> Thanks in advance! :candle:


Good question, I'd like to see the LF5XT and these lights subject to water dunking tests. They probably won't be as water proof as rubber clickies, but then again I could be wrong (I hope!!)


----------



## edc3 (Jun 30, 2008)

From the Fenix-Store description:

"*Waterproof to IPX-8 standard"
*


----------



## Pumaman (Jun 30, 2008)

olrac said:


> I have been playing with my EX10 and one thing that I noticed is when the bezel is completely tightened down and I switch it off with the piston that the emitter glows very faintly like a trit. I know 47 said that when the bezel was tightened that there is a very small current draw and I am wondering now if this is the reason for that. If it is and is not a malfunction I think it is a sorta cool thing in that you would have a choice of off or a faux "trit" to locate at night. Has anybody else notced this or is it just my light?


 
mine has the same problem. does it with a primary and RCR, most of the time but not always. it is almost as bright as the low level though. will exchange this one for another. otherwise a great light for the price.


----------



## digitaleos (Jun 30, 2008)

Pumaman said:


> mine has the same problem. does it with a primary and RCR, most of the time but not always. it is almost as bright as the low level though. will exchange this one for another. otherwise a great light for the price.


 

Same problem here, although mine will fluctuate from very dim to almost the low setting. I just sent an email to Fenixstore. I'm going to try to catch a video of it.

Chris


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 30, 2008)

mine came today. first impressions, comparing vs. the NDI i am hoping it will replace:

- D10 has more aggressive knurling. not as aggressive as the BitZ though. still may chew up pockets, will try it out but may be the breaking point for me if its too much. the way people responded to the BitZ knurling though, im sure its fine and great for most people.

- both are about the same on high to the naked eye, as expected.

- the NDI low is supposed to be 2lm and the D10 3lm, but the D10 seems lower when compared side by side (on their lowest settings).

- both beams aint real pretty, but the D10s looks better overall. the hotspot is rounder, the outside ring is rounder, although the ring around the hotspot is more pronounced in the D10. D10 is slightly whiter.

- D10 tailstands, NDI doesnt.

- no audible whine on high on the D10, whereas you can definitely hear it at times with the NDI.

- knurling on the D10 compensates for the lack of protrusions and whatnot, so its still easy to hold in tactical or cigar or whatever grip.

- smart PD definitely seems better than the NDI switch.

- re: UI - just taking momentary vs. click on/off, and high vs. low - the NDI wins out for me i think. the NDI you can turn on to the level you want. "expert clickers" should be able to do it on the D10, but thats debatable - if your last used level was high, and you want to turn it on to minimum from off, even if you click fast youll still get the bright flash of high before you hit the low. not good in a tacticool situation.


all in all, definitely a winner and definitely good bang for the buck, no doubt. still on the fence on whether im going to use it as my EDC permanently (over the NDI), will have to try it out for a while. probably the least important to a lot of people, but the "aggressive" knurling may be a bit too much for my poor jeans  . might heat shrink wrap it or somethin.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jun 30, 2008)

I've tried to duplicate the emitter glow issue on my EX10, but cannot.

I'm not holding back my enthusiasm for this light, but perhaps my higher-end lights have jaded me somewhat. I will say that this light gives the best bang for the buck of any light I currently own -- but it's not the best light I own.

Other thoughts: The knurling seems just right. The tailstand with lanyard attached is cool. Button seems stiff, but I haven't cleaned and lubed it yet. Finish is flawless. Seems like the UI catches on with use -- simple enough, complex enough, elegant enough.


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought that "emitter glowing" thing was pretty normal? My LF5XT does this too. It stops glowing after a couple of minutes. If you you shine another flashligt into the emitter it will stop glowing instantly, only a short flash needed. It will only glow like this in the dark.


----------



## digitaleos (Jun 30, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I thought that "emitter glowing" thing was pretty normal? My LF5XT does this too. It stops glowing after a couple of minutes. If you you shine another flashligt into the emitter it will stop glowing instantly, only a short flash needed. It will only glow like this in the dark.


 

It's more than just a glow, the LED itself is turning on. I'm trying to upload a video to Youtube right now.


----------



## carrot (Jun 30, 2008)

After playing with this thing extensively I can come to one conclusion: there's no other sub-$100 EDC light that I'd rather have!

While it is a huge departure from the tried and true McGizmo PD interface the Smart PD UI is as great as it sounds, and then some.

A few improvements that could be made without adding extra cost:
I would prefer a HOP reflector instead of the LOP reflector used because the beam could stand to be smoothed out a bit and throw is definitely not one of my priorities. I would really like to see a HOP reflector offered as a replacement option or even as the standard option. Still, the beam quality is acceptable and a far cry from your typical cheap incan beam. I've just been spoiled by my McLux PD-S.

The SS bezel on the EX10 should be flush with the body, but it isn't. It sticks out slightly and feels sharp. It should be at least chamfered, if not flush to the body. I would also like to see a McGizmo-style SS or Ti scalloped bezel ring as an optional accessory because I like my bezels scalloped.

The text is still ugly. And also, why doesn't my light say STRONG LIGHT on it?


----------



## sandbasser (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, I got mine in the mail today - I'm in Southern California and I honestly thought it would take a few days. I'm stoked. I can't wait until it gets dark...

Kudos to 4sevens & the Fenix Store crew.

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 30, 2008)

My post office Sucks,it arrived in this AM in town ,they didn't deliver it,I went down with tracking # ,they said sorry it MAY be back there on some pallet,"we don't have the manpower to check",nice government help!

If they did the job they were paid to do,Id be playing with it now.I'm almost positive that it was on the truck and the mailman forgot to look in the bin beside him and deliver it,I know because its happened 3 times before.i have to meet him at the mailbox and ask if there are any packages! Hopefully tomorrow it will get here!!!!:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't feel bad. I am in Georgia maybe 45 miles from David, mine shipped Friday and I still don't have it.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 30, 2008)

Am i the first to say it?

why oh why does the box have to say "high quality flashlight"



it wont stop me from buying it though

Crenshaw


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jun 30, 2008)

*Just Received the Nitecore EX10*

Was looking forward to it's arrival and Fenixstore.com delivered as promised. What a delight when I opened the package, such a cool looking little lamp. I won't go much into details because you already know them if you're reading here. I must say, the plunger is trick, works like a clicky, push once for on, once for off. Push and hold ramps the brightness up or down, pretty bright little sucker too. Brightness on par with my Fenix's and Novatac, it will go nice with the collection. 

One thing though, after playing with it for a few, I stuck it in my pocket for maybe a 2 hours or so, went to fire it up and nothing. Unscrewed it, screwed it, let it sit for a few, worked the plunger a bit, still nothing. Was using a fresh surefire battery, still good till 01/2013, but threw another one in, "and then there was light". I'll let it sit for another 2-3 and we'll try her again:shrug:


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 30, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Am i the first to say it?
> 
> why oh why does the box have to say "high quality flashlight"
> 
> ...



Should it say, "Piece of s***!" flashlight?


----------



## yalskey (Jun 30, 2008)

Someone asked me to compare the P2D-Q5 to my D10. Here was my reply through a private message:

Honestly, they are the same to my eye. I just checked them out for about 5 minutes due to your request. I really can't see much of a difference, if any. The D10 might have a very very slightly duller and very very slightly bigger hot spot. The tint on my D10 is just a tad more yellow/warm than my P2D. Of coarse these differences are so slight that it took me 5 minutes of analyzing the beams side by side.

This makes sense to me because the the D10 is rated at 130 lumens out the front. The P2D is rated at 180 lumens at the emitter. Using the rough x0.7 conversion factor from emitter to torch lumens yields 126 lumens out the front lumens for the P2D, which is virtually the same as the D10.


----------



## GBH2 (Jun 30, 2008)

I received my d10 and ex10 today and I love them. Very nice lights for the money.

For people having problems with their ex10:
My ex10 wouldn't shut off in fully tightened mode and barely worked in momentary mode - came on sometime and flickered. I pulled out the sleeve and cleaned some crud off and slid it in and out until it slid smoothly - it seems to be working perfectly now. - Good luck!

The only problem now is that I am playing with them so much that the knurling is chewing up my fingers a little. :laughing:


----------



## darkzero (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been watching these threads about these light for the longest time now. Since I saw the form factor & specs for the EX10 I've been eyeing it out every since. Just never had the time or funds to order one since I been busy with projects & funding those.

Today I received a package from the Fenix-Store marked EX10 on it! Wow, 4 sevens, how did you know? :twothumbs 

I'm positive I did not order one. Well it's not my birthday & it's not Christams so 4sevens must have sent it to me cause I'm such a cool guy?   

Anyways, 4sevens what's the deal? I think this was sent to me by mistake. Luckily I'm a faithful CPF member otherwise I would have just kept my mouth shut! Well since it's already here & an EX10 is what I've been wanting I might as well just pay you for it.

Cheers,

-Will-


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 30, 2008)

GBH2 said:


> I received my d10 and ex10 today and I love them. Very nice lights for the money.
> 
> FI pulled out the sleeve and cleaned some crud off and slid it in and out until it slid smoothly - it seems to be working perfectly now. - Good luck!



I read here somewhere that someone said their light had a lot of lube from the factory. In this case more is not better.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jun 30, 2008)

*Clip compatibility request for the EX10*

This request is for anyone who owns the EX10 and the River Rock 1W AA light: If you place the RR clip bezel-down at the end of the knurling on the EX10 by its tail, where on the EX10 would the bottom of the clip touch? Would it touch the bezel? I have an extra clip and am wondering if it will interfere with turning the bezel. Thank you!


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 30, 2008)

darkzero said:


> I'm positive I did not order one. Well it's not my birthday & it's not Christams so 4sevens must have sent it to me cause I'm such a cool guy?
> 
> Anyways, 4sevens what's the deal? I think this was sent to me by mistake. Luckily I'm a faithful CPF member otherwise I would have just kept my mouth shut! Well since it's already here & an EX10 is what I've been wanting I might as well just pay you for it.
> 
> ...



That's interesting.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 30, 2008)

GBH2 said:


> The only problem now is that I am playing with them so much that the knurling is chewing up my fingers a little. :laughing:


 
Some of us have already developed calluses.:tinfoil:


----------



## carrot (Jun 30, 2008)

Playing with the EX10 next to my ear and ramping it up and down I can hear it play sorts of tunes as it ramps. Some kind of inductor whine, and very very faint, but definitely not me hearing things.


----------



## Meltdown (Jun 30, 2008)

Darkzero...maybe you are "sleep ordering"?? LOL

well i got mine today as well (D10) and I'm thrilled. Loooove it! It's going under my pillow tonight as all new flashlights do (that will fit).


----------



## WASF (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got my D10......._BRILLIANT !!!:twothumbs_
_Thanks 4SEVEN :twothumbs_


----------



## 1dash1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Darkzero:

Kudos for your honesty. :twothumbs It's great to see people "step up to the plate", when life throws them these temptations.

_It also reflects well on the type of person 4seven's is. Trust is returned in kind._


----------



## darkzero (Jun 30, 2008)

darkzero said:


> I've been watching these threads about these light for the longest time now. Since I saw the form factor & specs for the EX10 I've been eyeing it out every since. Just never had the time or funds to order one since I been busy with projects & funding those.
> 
> Today I received a package from the Fenix-Store marked EX10 on it! Wow, 4 sevens, how did you know? :twothumbs
> 
> ...


 
Woops, nevermind. I guess I should've opened the package first! There's a note on it that says it's from my good friend Benny! Still, I need to confirm with him first. :thinking:  :wave:


----------



## merlocka (Jun 30, 2008)

I would love to see some beamshots with a HOP or even some diffusion glass. Although the pocket-rockets are fun, for usability I prefer a more diffused or floody beam.

I wonder if splutterning the MOP would improve things... I might have to order a specimen for experimental purposes


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 30, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Woops, nevermind. I guess I should've opened the package first! There's a note on it that says it's from my good friend Benny! Still, I need to confirm with him first. :thinking:  :wave:


Mystery solved!


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 30, 2008)

More pictures.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 30, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Mystery solved!


 
Damn, and here I thought is was cause you thought I was a cool guy! :mecry::laughing:


----------



## KRS1 (Jun 30, 2008)

got my status shipped :naughty:


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 30, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> More pictures.


Great pics as usual, thanks! I see your anodizing doesn't match exactly. Gives it character.


----------



## Zeige (Jun 30, 2008)

Got both mine today and I love em! I think they are good enough to expand the family.... Meaning I would like to see a 2X RCR123, 2X AA, and an 18650 Model! :thumbsup:

Any chance 4sevens? :naughty:

*edit* Oh and I would pay $59.00 for each of them n/p :naughty::naughty:


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 30, 2008)

Zeige said:


> Got both mine today and I love em! I think they are good enough to expand the family.... Meaning I would like to see a 2X RCR123, 2X AA, and an 18650 Model! :thumbsup:
> 
> Any chance 4sevens? :naughty:


I agree. These could be the beginning of a great family of affordable "high quality lights".


----------



## TOTC (Jun 30, 2008)

I noticed a small issue with my D10 which I didn't see before. It would seem that the o-ring at the lens wasn't quite set in place when the light was assembled. The green arrow points to a portion where the o-ring is fully seated and not really visible. The red arrows point to where it seems 'squeezed out' a little... and you can see the left section is even frayed a little.

If this is only an aesthetic issue, I don't really care. It takes pretty careful observation to notice and doesn't impact the beam at all. I'm not much of a nitpicker.

The only thing that concerns me about it is whether the water resistance is compromised. Opinions?


----------



## Watchguy (Jun 30, 2008)

Got my D10 today too. Preordered the 25th received the 30th, 3/4 the way across the country, does shipping get any better than this?:thumbsup:

All I can say is, nice light. Everything I could have wanted. Super quality, bright enough and dim enough and works perfect. I still like my L0D Q-4 though, but this is my new EDC tool. It's a tool Honey, I need it for work.


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 30, 2008)

TOTC said:


> I noticed a small issue with my D10 which I didn't see before. It would seem that the o-ring at the lens wasn't quite set in place when the light was assembled. The green arrow points to a portion where the o-ring is fully seated and not really visible. The red arrows point to where it seems 'squeezed out' a little... and you can see the left section is even frayed a little.
> 
> If this is only an aesthetic issue, I don't really care. It takes pretty careful observation to notice and doesn't impact the beam at all. I'm not much of a nitpicker.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me about it is whether the water resistance is compromised. Opinions?


Have you tried pushing it back in? You might be able to slide it back in with your fingernail. This one of the reasons I ordered an EX10, it can be opened easily to fix something like that.


----------



## TOTC (Jun 30, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Have you tried pushing it back in? You might be able to slide it back in with your fingernail. This one of the reasons I ordered an EX10, it can be opened easily to fix something like that.


Yes, I've tried with a fingernail and with other small objects... doesn't seem to make a difference. I would guess it's being squeezed tight enough that I can't really make it budge. I don't know if that same tightness ensures water resistance or if the partial protrusion is leaving weak spots in the seal...

Not that I really plan to dunk this thing, but I like the peace of mind that comes with water resistance :thumbsup:


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 30, 2008)

TOTC said:


> I noticed a small issue with my D10 which I didn't see before. It would seem that the o-ring at the lens wasn't quite set in place when the light was assembled. The green arrow points to a portion where the o-ring is fully seated and not really visible. The red arrows point to where it seems 'squeezed out' a little... and you can see the left section is even frayed a little.
> 
> If this is only an aesthetic issue, I don't really care. It takes pretty careful observation to notice and doesn't impact the beam at all. I'm not much of a nitpicker.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me about it is whether the water resistance is compromised. Opinions?



Why wouldn't you send it back? I wouldn't keep it with the o-ring exposed like that. I don't care if it still stopped water from coming in or not.


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 30, 2008)

Shouldn't this type of thing be caught by quality control? :shrug:


----------



## psyrens (Jun 30, 2008)

It's little disappointing that the stainless steel bezel which was on production sample has gone in D10.
How about EX10? Is it still there?


Sorry, I was confused. D10 never had SS bezel.


----------



## TOTC (Jun 30, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Why wouldn't you send it back? I wouldn't keep it with the o-ring exposed like that. I don't care if it still stopped water from coming in or not.


I don't like sending items in for warranty unless they functionally need it. If I send something in for an aesthetic issue, it will only be for a major issue. Maybe some people consider this a major issue, but I don't really...
Maybe I'm a pretty easy going light addict...



streetmaster said:


> Shouldn't this type of thing be caught by quality control? :shrug:


I had the light a few hours before I even noticed. I had to take a couple different pictures for it to show up that well in a photo.

I wouldn't fault QC at all for not noticing something like this.


----------



## Nake (Jun 30, 2008)

I just looked at my o-ring and see that part of it is pushed back behind the reflector. :shakehead


----------



## ViReN (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Just Received the Nitecore EX10*



LumensMaximus said:


> One thing though, after playing with it for a few, I stuck it in my pocket for maybe a 2 hours or so, went to fire it up and nothing. Unscrewed it, screwed it, let it sit for a few, worked the plunger a bit, still nothing. Was using a fresh surefire battery, still good till 01/2013, but threw another one in, "and then there was light". I'll let it sit for another 2-3 and we'll try her again:shrug:



Is it easy to get switched on in the pocket? (no lockout mode?)


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 30, 2008)

TOTC said:


> I don't like sending items in for warranty unless they functionally need it. If I send something in for an aesthetic issue, it will only be for a major issue. Maybe some people consider this a major issue, but I don't really...
> Maybe I'm a pretty easy going light addict...
> 
> 
> ...



Your call, however I think you're making a mistake.


----------



## Haz (Jun 30, 2008)

For those who have both lights, is the EX10 brighter than the D10?
and if you were to choose one, which one will you choose and why?
I notice it was mentioned the stainless steel bezel sticked out a bit, so may be rather rough to the touch. Do you think it might be better without the bezel then?, thanks.


----------



## SomeoneSomewhere (Jul 1, 2008)

Take my opinion for what it's worth (not much) but I would rather the D10. Ignoring any sort of argument about battery types I would say that anything shorter than the D10 would be difficult for me to use in certain positions. I don't have large hands but they are by no means small and a D10 is almost too short. Gripping the D10 with my thumb on the tail works great but I can't imagine doing it with anything shorter.


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 1, 2008)

A couple of beam shots @ 32'


NiteCore Smart PD D10 1AA 14500 @ 32'







Nitecore Defender Infinity 1AA 14500 @ 32'


----------



## TOTC (Jul 1, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Your call, however I think you're making a mistake.


Out of curiosity, are you of that opinion because you think this will develop into a functional issue, or because you just think that a product should be in better shape when it arrives?
I.E. is your objection based on principle, or functional concern?

I'm just wondering.

To satisfy my own curiosity, I did a submersion test with my D10. I submerged it in about 6 inches of water in the sink and let it sit for 15 minutes. No water got in at any point.

I know that's not a very tough submersion test, but it's good enough for me. I'm never taking this thing swimming: I just wanted to know it could survive a drop into shallow water or nasty weather.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 1, 2008)

adimag said:


> Well I got my EX10 today and I must say that I am disappointed. It will not latch on when the head is totally screwed down. It will come on when I press the piston, but as soon as my thumb leaves the button, the light goes off. I can only get a tactical mode out of it. I have emailed The Fenix-Store and I am sure that it will get take care of, but I am still not happy.


Adimag, we want to make sure you're happy. We already
replied to your 
post on edcforums as well as responded to your PM and email. A replacement
for exchange is on the way to you. If you look at the brass contact ring inside
the head, there is a split in the ring. The gap needs to be slightly enlarged with
a tweezer or small flat-head screwdriver. But don't worry, another unit is 
on the way to you so you won't need to do that. 


Dead_Nuts said:


> I've tried to duplicate the emitter glow issue on my EX10, but cannot.
> 
> I'm not holding back my enthusiasm for this light, but perhaps my higher-end lights have jaded me somewhat. I will say that this light gives the best bang for the buck of any light I currently own -- but it's not the best light I own.
> 
> Other thoughts: The knurling seems just right. The tailstand with lanyard attached is cool. Button seems stiff, but I haven't cleaned and lubed it yet. Finish is flawless. Seems like the UI catches on with use -- simple enough, complex enough, elegant enough.


You will need to send that light back if it has an "after glow." NiteCore QC 
reports about 0.5% having this issue. We will swap out that unit for you no 
problem. Please email [email protected]. Thanks.


TOTC said:


> I noticed a small issue with my D10 which I didn't see before. It would seem that the o-ring at the lens wasn't quite set in place when the light was assembled. The green arrow points to a portion where the o-ring is fully seated and not really visible. The red arrows point to where it seems 'squeezed out' a little... and you can see the left section is even frayed a little.
> 
> If this is only an aesthetic issue, I don't really care. It takes pretty careful observation to notice and doesn't impact the beam at all. I'm not much of a nitpicker.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me about it is whether the water resistance is compromised. Opinions?


There should be no problems with water resistance. This is due to
the small movement of the oring when the light was assembled. If there
are any indications of water leakage, we'll exchange the light.


----------



## digitaleos (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is a quick video I shot of my D10 acting up. It has done this on both 14500's and NIMH's. What happens is when the light has been clicked off with the bezel tightened, the light will randomly turn on to a very low setting and kind of flicker. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxhDD0300C8 .


----------



## edc3 (Jul 1, 2008)

SomeoneSomewhere said:


> Take my opinion for what it's worth (not much) but I would rather the D10. Ignoring any sort of argument about battery types I would say that anything shorter than the D10 would be difficult for me to use in certain positions. I don't have large hands but they are by no means small and a D10 is almost too short. Gripping the D10 with my thumb on the tail works great but I can't imagine doing it with anything shorter.



When using momentary on the EX10 in the "tacticool" grip, my hand covers the front of the light a little. But it's very easy to activate momentary with a cigar grip. And the tradeoff is that it is a VERY pocketable light.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 1, 2008)

digitaleos said:


> Here is a quick video I shot of my D10 acting up. It has done this on both 14500's and NIMH's. What happens is when the light has been clicked off with the bezel tightened, the light will randomly turn on to a very low setting and kind of flicker. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxhDD0300C8 .


Please email [email protected], we'll send out an unit for exchange.


----------



## digitaleos (Jul 1, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Please email [email protected], we'll send out an unit for exchange.


 

Thanks David,
I just did that. I really love this light, in fact I ordered an EX10 today to compliment it.  Now when are you expecting those pocket clips? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## pekcle (Jul 1, 2008)

My package came with the box all smashed up. Luckily, the light was not damaged. This is a really great light. I would have liked a glowing tip on the lanyard like on the NDI.

It is a bit tight but that's not a big deal. If I could change one thing, I would make the click-click switch instantly to high, and click-hold go to low. 

I like the white o-rings. Where can i find those?

Thanks 4sevens!


----------



## Zeige (Jul 1, 2008)

Just a heads up... Over in the MP 4sevens posted we will be able to order Clips for the lights, as well as new pistons with Trits! :thumbsup:



4sevens














*Re: Introducing the NiteCore Smart PD System !! PART 2* 
Just a quick note... Clips are being designed for these lights as well as pistons
with trits



We'll sell them as accessories in our store



Pistons with trits
will be limited run since they're a bit more pricey to keep in stock




__________________


​


----------



## 276 (Jul 1, 2008)

clips will be nice then i can have mine in my pocket without worrying about it falling out


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 1, 2008)

*I WANT A GREEN TRIT PISTON!*

I NEED it actually..............


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Just Received the Nitecore EX10*

With my piston I don't see how it can turn it's self on in the pocket. :shrug:

It seems to stiff for that. Which I thought was either intentional or a happy accident.


----------



## Watchguy (Jul 1, 2008)

Only problem with a clip is that my pocket wont last very long. I'm sure it'll get sandpapered down to nothing.

Where could I find a small holster with a clip? Then I could still wear it inside my pocket like like I do with my Benchmade knife.


----------



## Talas (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow! I figured I'd be one of the last one's to get their package but it was in the mailbox this morning all the way out here in Hawaii! Ordered both and love the UI! Can't add much to all the praise already given. My EX10 came with a major blemish... looks like the edge of a grinding wheel hit the body near the tailcap... and it got anodized over. Kinda bugs me but doesn't affect the function and I'll probably add to it since I intend to use it. Thanks hitting this one out of the park 4-Sevens!


----------



## gunga (Jul 1, 2008)

Pistons with Trits, gonna have to get one of those...


----------



## coloradogps (Jul 1, 2008)

My EX10 came in today.

No problems, looks great!

Thanks, 4sevens!

:twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 1, 2008)

adimag said:


> Well I got my EX10 today and I must say that I am disappointed. It will not latch on when the head is totally screwed down. It will come on when I press the piston, but as soon as my thumb leaves the button, the light goes off. I can only get a tactical mode out of it. I have emailed The Fenix-Store and I am sure that it will get take care of, but I am still not happy.


Those you who have issues like Adimag, give this a try...
If you look at the brass contact ring inside the head, there is a split in the ring. 
The gap needs to be slightly enlarged with a tweezer or small flat-head 
screwdriver. Insert a very small flat head and give it a gentle twist...











You can also try wiping excess lube off the piston as well as the contact ring.
If that doesn't help or you just don't want to deal with it just contact us at
[email protected].


----------



## iNDiGLo (Jul 1, 2008)

Foursevens, either paint those nails or cut em. Got Palmolive? :kiss:


----------



## WadeF (Jul 1, 2008)

If you don't have a flat head screwdriver, or tweezers, long finger nails may also work.


----------



## Lumenz (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Just Received the Nitecore EX10*

Mine did the same thing. I was playing with it and noticed that sometimes it wouldn't light up. I lubed both of the o-rings and now the movement is extremely smooth and I have not had a problem with it lighting up again.


----------



## EDGETAC (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Just Received the Nitecore EX10*

Hello!

To those have the issues of not light up or off, Please refer to this post,
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2539714&postcount=398


Best Regards,
NiteCore


----------



## tricker (Jul 1, 2008)

P1D q5 right D 10 left(on AW 14500)

the actually look closer but p1d does edge it out
bigger photo
http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh56/tricker50/?action=view&current=DSC_0072.jpg


----------



## 45/70 (Jul 1, 2008)

WadeF said:


> If you don't have a flat head screwdriver, or tweezers, long finger nails may also work.





Best guess is 4 7's is taking the picture, that would mean those are somebody else's fingers. 

Dave


----------



## GBH2 (Jul 1, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Those you who have issues like Adimag, give this a try...
> If you look at the brass contact ring inside the head, there is a split in the ring.
> The gap needs to be slightly enlarged with a tweezer or small flat-head
> screwdriver. Insert a very small flat head and give it a gentle twist...
> ...



I was initially having similar weird problems with my ex10 (I posted above https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2539431&postcount=352)

There was actually some gritty foreign matter in the lube caught between the sleeve and battery tube - it actually scratched up the sleeve and battery tube and kept it from sliding freely. Once I cleaned it all off the ex10 seems to be operating fine -just like my d10.

I may need to apply more lube (since I cleaned most of it off) - What lube would you recommend and where can I purchase it?

Thanks,
George


----------



## WadeF (Jul 1, 2008)

4sevens recommended Deoxit to me. You can purchase it on fenix-store.


----------



## GBH2 (Jul 1, 2008)

WadeF said:


> 4sevens recommended Deoxit to me. You can purchase it on fenix-store.


Thanks!


----------



## gswitter (Jul 1, 2008)

I received one of each Smart PD today as well. Big :thumbsup: to fenix-store for the prompt service.

Fit and finish of both lights are excellent. The simplified exterior design (relative to the NDI and Extreme) is a welcome change. The knurling is reasonably grippy and very comfortable to hold. I suspected the EX10 might be too short for me to use comfortably (similar to the PD Mule), and that did turn out to be the case. The D10 feels fine though.

Maybe this was already covered, but why did the EX10 get male threads on the head and the D10 get female?

Output is what I expected. The typical Cree ring outside the hot spot isn't too bad, much less so than some other lights. Max output is decent. I'd prefer an even lower Min, but this is reasonable.

The PD implementation seems decent. There's less of a gap between the outside of the piston and inner wall of the body than the McLux III PD. The pistons in a couple of the McLux III PDs I've handled have had a tendency to skew slightly when momentary pressed, often resulting in a slight click on release and an odd tactile feel. This appears to be less likely in the Smart PD. However, the o-ring on the Smart PD does not appear to seal as well as the McLux III. The Smart PD probably wasn't intended as a dive light, so no big deal. A slot in the piston for us to install a tritium vial would have been nice (if you're going borrow/license the PD...), but that's as close to a gripe as I can come up with.

The UI... eh. It doesn't fail the "hand it to the wife" test as badly as previous NiteCores, but it still fails. (_"just press and hold the tail... oh, sorry, there's a bug... just double click the tail and hold it on after the second click"_ - nope, not going to cut it)

Constant-on mode is OK, but the lack of a _real_ persistent user-set level is frustrating. Short cuts to Min and Max are nice, but add me to the camps that don't care for the flashes at the current level and isn't happy that they wipe out the user-set level. How many ramping UIs is NiteCore going to implement before they smooth out the low-level ramping? And the bug in the ramping (that they even mention in the manual) when the current level is already at Min or Max is annoying.

The momentary mode UI needs work. The short cut to Max is a nice idea, but I find it difficult to avoid, making momentary in any level other than Max challenging. Even in Max, momentary is frustrating because I frequently and inadvertently activate the ramping interface (which really should be disabled during momentary, IMO). I doubt I'm in a minority that finds maintaining constant momentary pressure on a tail switch fatiguing after a short period. I've had a tendency to occasionally and briefly drop into low mode on every two-stage momentary light I've used. It's no big deal with a McLux III PD, McE2S switch or L1/L2/A2 switch. But with a digital UI like the Smart PD, it causes problems.

Overall, the Smart PDs are decent lights. Like the previous NiteCores, I think the forum built unreasonable expectations, and some disappointment was inevitable. But there's a lot to like about these. and they're probably just a UI rev away from being really good lights.


----------



## alibaba (Jul 1, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Your call, however I think you're making a mistake.


 


And I think the makers did a great job of bringing an affordable PD-style light with a great UI to market for <$60. If the ano. is a bit off in color, there is too much lube in the light, an o-ring isn't seated quite right or any other minor/cosmetic issues are present I don't care as long as they got the emitter/electronic package right and it sounds like they did. This is alot of light for the price and just like the Fenix EO1 it irks me a bit when people complain about minor (IMO) issues. I'd just as soon have the makers continue to concentrate on the guts of a light for a given price rather than try to make it look "perfect"!


----------



## carrot (Jul 1, 2008)

gswitter said:


> The momentary mode UI needs work. The short cut to Max is a nice idea, but I find it difficult to avoid, making momentary in any level other than Max challenging. Even in Max, momentary is frustrating because I frequently and inadvertently activate the ramping interface (which really should be disabled during momentary, IMO). I doubt I'm in a minority that finds maintaining constant momentary pressure on a tail switch fatiguing after a short period. I've had a tendency to occasionally and briefly drop into low mode on every two-stage momentary light I've used. It's no big deal with a McLux III PD, McE2S switch or L1/L2/A2 switch. But with a digital UI like the Smart PD, it causes problems.


I agree with you there, but in thinking about it I couldn't come up with a good way for the system to tell apart when you are in momentary vs. clickie mode.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 1, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Woops, nevermind. I guess I should've opened the package first! There's a note on it that says it's from my good friend Benny! Still, I need to confirm with him first. :thinking:  :wave:



WOW that was fast.



:nana:

Enjoy.



Cant wait to get mine,
--Benny--


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 1, 2008)

I got my D10 today,
Best $54 I ever spent. :twothumbs


----------



## moses (Jul 1, 2008)

With all the lovefest for these two new lights, I wonder if I'm the only one who prefer the Fenix UI....?

First off though, 4Sevens is indeed tops. Have gotten lots of Fenix and it's all 100% from him. Just beyond superb service. 

Got a few of the D and like others, love the knurling, tolerance, quality etc. Beautifully clean physical design. Fenix should get their light the same knurling. 

What I'm trying to like is the UI. Sure, it's pretty 'trick' but in the end, I find it more hassle to get the low/med/high. With the Fenix, I can just Click tap tap in an instant to get wherever I want. With the PD, I have to fiddle more. Going from highest to lowest is easy. But everything in between is just fiddly, and the problem with ramping up at lowest or highest half of the time is just not quite up to the standard of the rest of the light. Also, going from momentary to permanent on takes two hands to twist the head. A traditional forward clickie switch can do that with one hand. Not this. 

In all, a GREAT fun light but just not as crisp in the UI as the Fenix P2D for me. 

Finally, I doubt that the AA version is putting out 130 lumens in the front. On a Nickel Hydride or Alkaline, it's actually a tiny bit less than a good Fenix L1D Q5. I got it because of the 130 lumens rating. 

So in all...wish it was faster to use in having 3 levels, AND REALLY wish it was brighter with an AA. 130 lumens out the front would have been great. I'm assuming that this is without using a 14500 that's not readily bought in stores. 

So in all, it is a GREAT value for the $$. Probably a new benchmark. But the UI and brightness did not quite do it. 

Mo


----------



## lightfet (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't hold back any more just ordered a D10!


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jul 1, 2008)

Is it safe to use primary lithium AA's in the D10?...the ads show them, but no one is mentioning them


----------



## DM51 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, it is safe.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 1, 2008)

...closing Part 3 & continuing here.


----------

